# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  مطبخ شبكة الناصرة تفضلوا وزيدوا ها الأكلات.............

## بيسان

هذي مجموعه من الطبخات 


(((((كفتــــــــــة الدجـــــــــاج الرهيبـــــــة )))))) 
×××××××××××××××××××××× 
المقـــــــــادير ::::

دجاجه مسلوقه وخاليه من العظم والجلد .
نصف كيلو بطاطس مسلوقه ومهروسه .
حبتين بصل اخضر مفروم ناعم .
حزمة كزبره مفرومه .
ملعقتين طعام بقسماط ( فتات خبز ) .
قليل ملح + ملعقة صغيره فلفل اسود ناعم .
نصف ملعقه قرفه مطحونه .
( بيضه + بقسماط ) للتغطيه قبل القلي . 

** الطريقـــــــــــة ** 

نضع الدجاج في زبديه بعد طحنه ونضع عليه البصل ، الفلفل ، القرفه ، الملح ،

الكزبره ، البطاطس ، وملعقتين بقسماط ثم يعجن جيداَ وتكور بحجم البيضه ثم

نأخذ الكفته ونضغط عليها باليد ثم نغمسها في البيض ثم البقسماط وبعدين نقليها 

في زيت غزير وحار حتى تحمر وتقدم مع سلطة الخيار باللبن ...............

(((( وبالهنــــــــــــاء والعافيــــــــــــــة ))))

----------


## بيسان

دجاج الفلفل
المقادير
دجاجه 
بصل ثوم
لبن زبادي
كركم
ملح+ رشة سكر
قرفه
مكعبات مرقة الدجاج
بصل عدد3 حجم كبير
علبه صلصه
عدد ثلاثه من الطماطم مقطعه الى مكعبات
الطريقه
يقطع البصل الى جوانح ويوضع عليه زين ثم يوضع على نار هادئه 
يوضع الدجاج بعد ان يقطع الى قطع صغيره ويوضع عليه الثوم ونص ملعقه قرفه والملح ورشة سكر والكركم مقدار ملعقه ومكعب ماجي وتحرك ثم توضع الصلصه وتقلب حتى تحمرثم نضيف علبة الزبادي وتوضع الطمام وتترك على نار هادئه حتى تستوي
تحتاج تقريبا الى45 دقيقه تقريبا

----------


## شجن

انواع من الكبة

كبة البريد

المقادير
كيس بريد منزوع الحواف
الحشوة
3 بصل مفروم
لحم مفروم
فلفل أخضرمفروم
بهار
بقدونس+كزبرة (قليل)
ملح
زيت للقلي
2بيض+1علبه حليب اي نوع

الطريقة*******
يحمس البصل ثم يضاف اللحم ثم الفلفل ثم التوابل ويخفف على النار حتى ينضج وينشف
يخفق البيض مع الحليب
يؤخذ قطعة من البريد وتغمس بالبيض وتحشى بالحشوة وتغلف على شكل الكبة المعروفة
اتركيها في صينية واسعة حتى تنشف شوي 
في اسفل العلبة حطي ورق وصفي الطبقة الأولى في قالب البلاستيك ثم ورق ثم الطبقة الثالثة
في وقت الحاجة اليها اخريجها واقليها


كبة دجاج بالبطاطا..

المقادير:

بطاطا مقدار كيلو 
كاس ماء بارد 
حليب ناشف 3 ملاعق 
زبده 1/2 اصبع 
ملح بهارات 
مقدار دجاجه 
بصل مقطع شرائح


الطريقة: 

اسلقي الدجاج وبعد ذلك قطعيه الى قطع صغيره حمري البصل ثم اضيفي الدجاج حتى يحمر واضيفي جزء من البهارات والملح ، قطعي البطاطا الى انصاف ثم اسلقيها لمدة عشر دقائق اصبح كل شيء جاهزا الان حلي الحليب بالماء البارد واخلطي البطاطا مع الحليب والزبده والبهارات والملح اقسمي البطاطا الى قسمين دعي الجزء الاول في اسفل الصينيه ضعي الدجاج ثم الجزء الثاني من البطاطا ضعيها في الفرن حتى يحمر وجهها تقدم مع لبن رايب وصحتين وعافيه

----------


## بيسان

....كـــيكـــه الفــــــراوله المثلجـــــــه .....

المقادير
.. ــــــــ ..

ثلاثة أكواب طحين أبيض + ملعقتان صغيرتان من البيكنج باودر 

كوبا سكر ناعم 

كوب زبدة 

كوب عصير فراولة مركز وطازج 

ثمار فراولة للتزيين 

مربى فراولة خفيف 

كريمة مخفوقة 

بياض ثمان بيضات + ملعقتان صغيرتان فانيليا 

.....ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ .....


الطريقة
.. ــــــ..
ينخل الطحين جيدا ويضاف اليه البيكنج باودر ويقلب حتى يتجانس معه في عجانة كهربائية، يضرب السكر مع الزبدة والبيض والفانيليا حتى يتضاعف حجمه ويصير هشا مكونا رغوة، يضاف هذا الخليط تدريجيا على الطحين مع التقليب البطيء حتى لا يتسرب الهواء لخارج العجينة، ثم يضاف عصير الفراولة المركز ويعاود التقليب

يدهن قالب فرن بالزبدة ثم تسكب فيه العجينة الحمراء وتزج في فرن حار لمدة خمسة عشر دقيقة ثم تخفف حرارته وتترك فيه لمدة نصف ساعة أخرى، عندما تبرد تشق الثلاث طبقات وتحشى بمربى الفراولة وتزين بالكريمة وثمار الفراولة وتقدم باردة



.....ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ....


بالهنا والشفاا ...

----------


## شجن

كبة مقلية



المقادير
1000 غرام برغل ناعم، منقى ومغسول جيداً 1000 غرام لحم هبرة مدقوق للكبة.
6 أكواب زيت نباتي للقلي.
1 بصلة كبيرة، مقشرة.
1 ملعقة صغيرة ملح.
1 كوب ماء مع الثلج أو بارد جداً.
1/2 ملعقة صغيرة قرفة مطحونة.
1/2 ملعقة صغيرة بهار مطحون.
مقادير الحشوة:.
500 غرام لحم مفروم.
2 ملعقتا طعام سمن.
5 حبات متوسطة بصل، مقشرة ومفرومة فرماً ناعماً.
1 كوب صنوبر محمر.
1/4 ملعقة صغيرة ملح.
1/2 ملعقة صغيرة فلفل أسود مطحون.
1/4 ملعقة صغيرة بهار مطحون.
1/4 ملعقة صغيرة قرفة مطحونة.
الطريقة
ـ انقعي البرغل بالماء لمدة 10 دقائق وصفيه بالمصفاة واعصريه بيديك لتتخلصي من الماء ثم اتركيه جانباً.
ـ إفرمي البصلة بماكينة الفرم الكهربائية ثم أضيفي إليها اللحم المفروم وإفرميهما مجدداً على دفعات. ارفعي خليط اللحم من الماكينة وضعيه جانباً.
ـ أضيفي خليط اللحم والملح والبهار والقرفة إلى البرغل واطحنيهم على دفعات بماكينة الفرم الكهربائية. ـ إعجني مزيج اللحم والبرغل بيدين مبللتين بالماء البارد لتصبح العجينة ناعمة ومتماسكة. ضعيها في الثلاجة (البراد) مغطاة لمدة 30 دقيقة.
لتحضير الحشوة:.
ـ ضعي السمن في مقلاة وقلبي فيه البصل المفروم مع قليل من الملح حتى يذبل. أضيفي اللحم المفروم والملح والتوابل واقلي الخليط حتى ينضج. ارفعيه وأضيفي إليه الصنوبر ثم اخلطي جيداً واتركي الحشوة جانباً.
ـ خذي كرة من عجينة اللحم بحجم البيضة. بللي يديك بالماء البارد ثم ملسي سطح كل كرة بين راحتي يديك.
ـ اصنعي حفرة في وسطها بواسطة إصبع السبابة.
ـ حركي الإصبع في الحفرة حتى تصبح الكرة فارغة ومنتظمة السطح.
ـ املئي الحفرة بالحشوة ثم طبقيها.
ـ بللي يديك بالماء البارد واجعلي القرص له طرفين مدببين ليغلق جيداً. كرري العملية مع عجينة اللحم الباقية.
ـ ضعي الأقراص على طبق كبير. سخني الزيت في المقلاة ثم أضيفي الأقراص الواحدة تلو الأخرى واقليها. قلبيها كل دقيقتين إلى أن تصبح بنية اللون من كل الجهات.
ـ ضعي أقراص الكبة في طبق وقدميها ساخنة مع اللبن أوالسلطة


كبة البطاطس باللحم المفروم

الطريقة:
2كوب برغل منقوع 
2بطاطس متوسطه مسلوقة 
2بصل 
فصوص ثوم 
ملح 
لحم مفروم مطبوخ ومستوي 
بيض 
بقسماط


الطريقة: 

يطحن جميع المقادير في الفرامه ثم تحشى لحم مفروم معصج بالبصل والبقدونس مع إضافة الصنوبر وتشكل مثل الكبه العاديه 
ثم ضعيها في بيض ثم بقسماط ثم إقليها وبالهناء والعافيه 
*يمكن عمل كبيره وتوزيعها في أكياس وحفظها في الفريزر وقليها عند الحاجه



كبة الرز

المقادير:
2كاس ارز 
2حبه بطاطس 
بيضه،حبه ماجي،فلفل،ملح 
الحشوه: 
لحم مفروم،بصل،ملح،فلفل 



الطريقة: 

1-يسلق الارز نصف سلق مع الماجي 
2-يسلق البطاطس 
3-تخلط جميع المقادير وتفرم معا ثم تخلط بالبيض والملح والفلفل 
4-تكبب وتحشى وتقلى في زيت عميق وحار حتى لاتتفكك

----------


## بيسان

ورق عنب



اولاا .. المقاادير ..

كيلو غرام ورق عنب.
2 كأس من الأرز المصري.
بصلة مبشورة.
4 حبات طماطم مفرومة.
4 ملاعق طعام بقدونس مفروم.
3 ملاعق أكل نعناع أخضر مفروم.
ملعقة صغيرة ملحة.
ملعقة صغيرة فلفل أسود.
3 ملاعق أكل دبس الرمان.
عصير ليمونة.
ملعقة صغيرة قرفة ناعمة.
كأس زيت زيتون.
عدة حلقات من البطاطس حسب الرغبة.
مقادير مرقة طبخ ورق العنب 
2 كأس ماء.
عصير 2 ليمون.
4/1 كأس زيت زيتون.
4 ملاعق أكل دبس الرمان.
يخلط الجميع ثم يسكب على ورق العنب ويطهى.


ثاانيا .. طريقه التحضيررر ..

1- يغسل ورق العنب جيداً.
2- تخلط مقادير (البصل والأرز والبهارات والبقدونس والنعناع و الطماطم وقليل من زيت الزيتون والليمون ودبس الرمان).
3- تحشى كل ورقة من أوراق العنب بقليل من الخليط السابق وتلف جيداً وذلك بطي ورقة العنب من جوانبها إلى الداخل وتلف الورقة لتأخذ شكل الأصبع وهكذا مع جميع الورق.
4- توضع شرائح البطاطس النية في قاع القدر ثم تصف فوقها أوراق العنب بالترتيب.
5- تغمر أوراق العنب بالماء المضاف إليه الملح والليمون وزيت الزيتون.
6- يغطى القدر بطبق أصغر منه ويثقل بوزن ويترك على نار هادئة لمدة ساعتين أو حتى ينضج ورق العنب.
7- يقلب ورق العنب في طبق التقدم ويزين.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مشكورة اختي شجونه  ومن بسويها لينا علشان نجربها (5)(5)

----------


## بيسان

حلى النسكافيه 
المقادير:

2 كيستان من الدريم ويب البودرة.
2 علبتان من قشطة من الحجم العادي .
2 ملعقتان كبيرتان جدا كوفي مييت بودرة(القهوة المبيضة).

- أما بالنسبة للبسكويت يفضل أن يكون من البسكويت قليل السكر يعني ستجدين في السوبرماركت أنواع من البسكويت منه الحلو جدا(مثل بسكويت جلوكوز ، نبيل،فهذه أنواع لا يفضل أستعمالها،أن لم تجد أستخدمها لا بأس) فيفضل البسكويت قليل الحلاوة ويفضل أن يكون البسكويت سادة و أما بالنسبة لعدد الاكياس بحيث يكفي لعمل طبقتين.

2 ملعقتين صغيرتين من النسكافية تخففان في ماء.

ماء.

لتزيين:

كاكاو مبشور.
ذرات من النسكافية.

طريقة العمل:1 نخلط دريم ويب و كوفي مييت والقشطة معا ،حتى تتكون لدينا خلطة بيضاء،فنتركها جانبا.

2 نذوب ملعقتي النسكافية في صحن من الماء ويكون مقدارالماء نصف كوب كبير .

3 نغمس البسكويت في النسكافية المخفف بالماء ثم نرصه في صينية التقديم حتى نشكل طبقة.
ملاحظة: أذا أنتهى النسكافية المخفف ،نقوم بتذويب ملعقتين جديدتين من نسكافية في الماء وقد تتكرر العملية عدة مرات.

4 نغطي طبقة البسكويت بطبقة خفيفة من الخلطة البيضاء.

5 مرة أخرى نشكل طبقة من البسكويت المغمس بالنسكافية المخفف .

6 نغطي الطبقة الاخيرة بالخلطة البيضاء الباقية بحيث تكون أسمك من أولى .

7 نزين الحلى بنثر قليل من الكاكاو المبشور مع ذرات قليلة من النسكافية.

8 نضع السويت في الثلاجة تقريبا نصف ساعة أو ساعة.

9 ثم يقطع الحلى ويقدم لضيوف .

وبـــــالـــعافية.


ملاحظات :

1 أنتبهي حين تغمسين البسكويت في النسكافية ،حاولي أن لا تغمسيه لوقت طويل حتى لايذوب البسكويت .

2 بأمكاننا أن نبدل في الخلطة البيضاء ملعقة كوفي مييت بملعقة من الحليب البودرة.في حال أحساسكم بطعم النسكافية بشكل غير مستحب .
أي يكون ملعقة من حليب بودرة وملعقة من كوفي مييت.

3 في حال أنتهاء الخلطة البيضاء بأمكاننا أن نعمل خلطة جديدة ولكن بنصف المقادير

----------


## بيسان

كووووووووووووووووووووووشري 

المقادير 

نصف كوب معكرونة كبيره 

نصف كوب معكرونة صغيره 

نصف كوب شعير يه 

1 كوب أرز التموين طويل الحبة 

ثلاثة أرباع كوب كشري مسلوق 

نصف كوب بصل مفروم 2 كوب شرائح بصل 

1 ملعقة صغيره ثوم مهروس 

ربع كوب عصير ليمون 

2 ملعقة كبيره سمن ذرة 

2 ملعقة كبيره زيت ذرة 

كواب ماء ساخن 

ملح ، فلفل اسود 

زيت ذرة للقلي 



الطريقة 

يغسل الأرز ثم ينقع في ماء فاتر لمده نصف ساعة 

يسلق كل نوع معكرونة على حده مع ملاحظه وضع ملعقة صغيره ملح وملعقة كبيره زيت لماء السلق 

يحمر البصل في السمن ثم يضاف إليه الكشري المسلوق ويقلب جيدا على نار هادئة ويتبل بالملح والفلفل الأسود 

تحمر الشعير يه بالزيت ثم يضاف الأرز المغسول ويقلب بكل حرص على نار متوسطة الحرارة ثم يضاف إليه الماء الساخن ويسلق لمده 8 دقائق 

ثم يصفى 

تحمر شرائح البصل في زيت الذرة 

ويوضع الأرز في قالب فرن ثم يوضع نوعي المعكرونة ثم طبقه الكشري ويصب عصير الليمون المخلوط مع الثوم فوقه ويدخل الفرن لمده 5 دقائق 

عند التقديم تنثر شرائح البصل المحمرة على السطح

----------


## شجن

خلاص اني اسويه ولا يهمك

----------


## بيسان

كابتشينو 
المقادير:
- كوب حليب 
- 4 ملاعق كبيره ماء مغلي حار 
- 2/1 ملعقة شاي نسكافة 
- ملعقة شاي سكر بني 
- فانيليا أو شوكولاتة بودرة أو قرفة مطحونه على حسب الرغبة .


الطريقة: 

- نغلي الحليب ثم نضع الماء اللمغلي مع السكر والنسكافة في الخلاط لمدة دقيقتان . 
- ثم نضع الحليب في الكوب ونضع سكر ابيض على حسب الرغبة ونخلطه ثم نصب مزيج الماء برفق حتى لا تزول الرغوة ثم ينثر فوقها أما فانيليا أو بودرة الكاكاو أو القرفه على حسب الرغبه وبالعافيه

----------


## شجن

كيكة جوز الهند

المقادير 2 كوب دقيق 
1 كوب سكر 
1 كوب حليب 
2 بيضة 
نصف كوب سمن 
1 ملعقة كبيرة بيكنج باودر 
1 ملعقة صغيرة فانيليا 
1 كوب جوز هند 
مقاديرالشراب 
2 كوب سكر 
1 كوب ماء 
قطرات من عصير الليمون 


الطريقة 
يخلط السكر والسمن جيدا. 
نضيف البيض مع استمرار الخفق. 
نضيف الفانيليا والبيكنج باودر والحليب وثلاثة أرباع جوز الهند ثم نضيف الدقيق ونقلب باليد. 
بعد ذلك ندهن صينية بالسمن ونصب عليها الخليط وندخله الفرن فى درجة حرارة متوسطة. 
بعد أن تنضج نصب فوقها الشراب وذلك بعد غليانه على النار حتى يعقد قليلا ونضع على الوجه باقي كمية الجوز.

----------


## شجن

كيكة المكسرات 


المقادير:

اولا: الحشوة 
نصف كأس جوز الهند ونصف كأس مكسرات مطحونة ونصف كأس سكر ونصف كأس زبدة 
ثانيا: ثلاث أرباع كأس سكر مطحون وثلاث أرباع كأس زيت و4 بيضات وقليل من الفانيلا وكأس دقيق مع ملعقة كبيرة بكينغ بودر0


الطريقة: 

نخلط الجزء الاول مع بعض وهو مقادير الحشوة ومن ثم نضع الحشوة في الصينية المدهونة (طبعا نخلطهما باليد) 0 ثم نخلط في الخلاط كلا من اولا السكر والزيت مع بعض ثم 4بيضات والفانيلا واخيرا نضع عليهما الدقيق والبكينغ بودر 0(للاحتياط نضع ربع كأس ماء ) ونخلطهم جيدا ثم نضع الخليط على الحشوة و ندخلهم الفرن 0 وبالهناء والعافية0

----------


## شجن

بسبوسه بالقشطه 



المقادير:

نصف ك ماء 
نصف ك زيت 
2 قشطه تاج 
2 كاس حليب جاف 
2 كاس سميد+2 كاس سكر 



الطريقة: 

يوضع الماء +الزيت +1 قشطه +2كاس حليب +2كاس سميد+ 2كاس سكر 
وتخلط جميعها 0 
يوضع نصف العجينه في الصحن ويدخل في الفرن حتى ينضج تخرج من الفرن توضع عليها القشطه وتدخل الفرن ثم يوضع النصف الثاني من العجينه وتدخل الفرن حتى تنضج

----------


## شجن

البيتزا على الطريقة الايطالية

اهلين فيكم بنات اللي جربت بيتزا المطاعم الايطالية ونفسها تسوي نفس العجينة الرقيقة والمقرمشة ونفس الصلصة وفي فرن البيت تجرب طريقتي هذي وماراح تندم وبتدعون لي بعد 
ما اطول عليكم نبدأ 


المقادير:
العجينة الاساسية:
1ملعقة صغيرة خميرة حبوب وليست فورية
¾ كوب ماء دافئ
2كوب دقيق خاص للخبز
¼ ملعقة صغيرة ملح
1ملعقة طعام زيت زيتون
دقيق لرشها على العجينة

الصلصة 
بصلة صغيرة مبشورة 
فص ثوم مفروم
2ملعقة طعام زيت زيتون
4 حبات طماطم ناضجة متوسطة الحجم مبشورة
3ملاعق طعام معجون طماطم
1ملعقة صغيرة بهارات ايطالية مشكلة 
½ ملعقة صغيرة فلفل اسود مطحون
½ 1 ملعقة صغيرة سكر
¾ ملعقة صغيرة ملح
الطريقة:
نحضر الصلصة وذلك بتسخين الزيت الزيتون على النار ثم ضعي البصلة وحركي حتى تذبل ويصفر لونها اضيفي بعد ذلك الثوم المهروس وحركي بعد ذلك اضيفي 
معجون الطماطم وحركي ثم الطماطم المبشورة والملح والسكر والفلفل السود والبهارات الايطالية قلبيها ثم هدئي الحرارة واتركيها لمدة 5-7 دقائق 
ارفعيها من على النار واتركيها جانبا لحين الاستعمال.
سخني الفرن الى 450 ف
طريقة العجينة 
ضعي الماء الدافئ في اناء زجاجي عميق ثم رشي علية الخميرة وحركيها بواسطة الشوكة ثم اضيفي اليها 1كوب دقيق والملح والزيت الزيتون واخفقيها بالشوكة حتى تمتزج جيدا وتصبح رخوة 
غطيها واتركيها في مكان دافئ لمدة 10 دقائق حتى تخمر 
اضيفي اليها كوب الدقيق المتبقي واعجني حتى تحصلي على عجينة لينة ومتماسكة وتلتصق بأمكانك اضافة الدقيق حين الحاجة حتى تصبح لديك ناعمة ولينة
قطعيها حسب رغبتك الى كرات ثم اغمسيها بالدقيق و افرديها على سطح مرشوش بالدقيق حتى تصبح لديك عجينة رقيقة نوعا ما .رشي اطرافها بالدقيق 
ضعيها في صينية تيفال مرشوشة بالدقيق 
ادهنيها بالصلصة ولكن لا تدهني الجوانب كما هو مبين في الصورة .
ادخليها الفرن حتى تبدأ الجوانب بأخذ اللون الاشقر وتكون مقرمشة 
اخرجيها من الفرن ثم ضعي عليها ما ترغبين من خضار ثم ضعي الجبن الموزاريلا المبشورة او المقطعة الى مكعبات 
ادخليها الفرن حتى تذوب الجبنة 
اخرجيها وقدميها باالعافية

----------


## شجن

كيكة النسكافية 


المقادير 
كأس زيت.
كأس سكر.
كأس حليب.
أربع بيضات.
ملعقتي طعام نسكافيه.
كأسين دقيق.
ملعقتي طعام بيكنج بودر

الطريقة 
تخلط جميع المقادير السابقة ما عدا الدقيق والبيكنج بودر.في خلاط العصير حتى يمتزج الخليط.
نضيف الدقيق والبيكنج بودر إلى الخليط.
يحرك الجميع بالملعقة الخشبية.
يوضع في صينية مدهونة بالزيت.
يطبخ في الفرن لمدة 45 دقيقة على حرارة 350 درجة

وبالهناء والعافية(5)(5)

----------


## شجن

طبقات الكيك بالايسكريم والفواكه 


المقادير: 

كيكة بنكهة البرتقال (بيتي كروكر) 
= = الفانيليا = = 
ايسكريم بالفراولة و الفانيليا والمنجا 
عصير اي نكهة والافضل برتقال او اناناس 
فراولة مقطعة 
كيوي مقطع 
خوخ مقطع 

للزينة: 
كريم شانتيه 
فستق مدقوق 


الطريقة: 

الطريقة الأولى: 
بعد خبز الكيك تقسم كل كيكة الى نصفين ثم نضع في نفس الصينية التي تم خبز الكيك بها 
نصف كيكة البرتقال تم نسقية بشوي عصيربعدين نضع جزء من قطع الفواكه بعدين مغرفة ايسكريم من كل نوع بعدين نضيف نصف كيكة الفانيليا ونسوي نفس الطريقة السابقة حتى يصبح لدينا طبقات ونضعها بالفريزر لمدة 12 ساعة وقبل التقديم بربع ساعة نخرجها ونقلبها 
ونزينها بالكريم شانتيه والفستق. 

الطريقة الثانية: 
وهذي طبعا اسهل 
نحضر اكواب طويلة ونضع المقادير عبارة عن طبقات 
ابتداء بالكيك ثم نسقيه بالعصير ثم نضع قطع الفواكه ثم الايسكريم وهكذا حتى نهاية الكمية 
ونضعه بالفريزر وعند التقديم نخرجه ونزينه بالكريم شانتيه والفستق... 
وبالهنا والعافية...

----------


## بيسان

البسكويت بالشوكولاته
المقادير

1 باكيت بسكويت الشاي
2 فنجان شاي ماء
4 ملاعق طعام سكر
كريم الدريم وب الجاهزه
كاكاو غير محلاة
فستق أو كاكاو مبشورة للزينه 


طريقة الطهي:
يوضع الكاكاو الغير محلاة مع السكر في اناء و يصب عليه الماء و يخلط بالملعقة جيدا . يغطس البسكويت في خلطة الشوكلاته . تحضّر صينيه مستطيلة الشكل و يرص في قاعها طبقه من البسكويت و يوضع فوق طبقة البسكويت طبقة من كريم الدريم وب الجاهزه . و هكذا حتى نفاذ الكمية . توضع في الثلاجة حتى تجمد. ثم تزين بالفستق أو الكاكاو المبشوره .

----------


## بيسان

طبقات الكيك بالايسكريم والفواكه 


المقادير: 

كيكة بنكهة البرتقال (بيتي كروكر) 
= = الفانيليا = = 
ايسكريم بالفراولة و الفانيليا والمنجا 
عصير اي نكهة والافضل برتقال او اناناس 
فراولة مقطعة 
كيوي مقطع 
خوخ مقطع 

للزينة: 
كريم شانتيه 
فستق مدقوق 


الطريقة: 

الطريقة الأولى: 
بعد خبز الكيك تقسم كل كيكة الى نصفين ثم نضع في نفس الصينية التي تم خبز الكيك بها 
نصف كيكة البرتقال تم نسقية بشوي عصيربعدين نضع جزء من قطع الفواكه بعدين مغرفة ايسكريم من كل نوع بعدين نضيف نصف كيكة الفانيليا ونسوي نفس الطريقة السابقة حتى يصبح لدينا طبقات ونضعها بالفريزر لمدة 12 ساعة وقبل التقديم بربع ساعة نخرجها ونقلبها 
ونزينها بالكريم شانتيه والفستق. 

الطريقة الثانية: 
وهذي طبعا اسهل 
نحضر اكواب طويلة ونضع المقادير عبارة عن طبقات 
ابتداء بالكيك ثم نسقيه بالعصير ثم نضع قطع الفواكه ثم الايسكريم وهكذا حتى نهاية الكمية 
ونضعه بالفريزر وعند التقديم نخرجه ونزينه بالكريم شانتيه والفستق... 
وبالهنا والعافية...

----------


## بيسان

كبة البطاطس باللحم المفروم

المقادير:

2كوب برغل منقوع 
2بطاطس متوسطه مسلوقة 
2بصل 
فصوص ثوم 
ملح 
لحم مفروم مطبوخ ومستوي 
بيض 
بقسماط


الطريقة: 

يطحن جميع المقادير في الفرامه ثم تحشى لحم مفروم معصج بالبصل والبقدونس مع إضافة الصنوبر وتشكل مثل الكبه العاديه 
ثم ضعيها في بيض ثم بقسماط ثم إقليها وبالهناء والعافيه 
*يمكن عمل كبيره وتوزيعها في أكياس وحفظها في الفريزر وقليها عند الحاجه

----------


## بيسان

الكباب المقلي على الطريقة العراقية لذيذ جدآ وسهل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرحبا فيكم أخواتي جميعآ
جبتلكم هذا الطبق اللذيذ والسهل مرة أتمنى من الكل يجربه ويقول لي رأيه ينفعكم بالذات في شهر رمضان
وألحين سجلوا المقادير:

نصف كيلو لحم مفروم أو أكثر شوي
بصلتان كبيرتان مفرومتان ناعمة
1 حبة بطاطس كبيرة مبشورة وليست مفرومة
ربع كوب بقدونس مفروم حسب الرغبة وممكن الاستغناء عنه حسب الرغبة
نصف كوب تقريبآ دقيق أسمر وان لم يوجد نستبدله بدقيق أبيض
ملح / نصف ملعقة بهارات مخلوطة / فلفل أسود ربع ملعقة <<يخلي ريحة اللحمة حلوة>> 
هذي كل المقادير 

وألحين الطريقة:
الطريقة سهلة جدآ وسريعة وهي:
ان تخلطين جميع المقادير حتى تتكون عندك عجينة راح تبين فيها خيوط برش البطاطس
بعدين سخني الزيت ثم كبكبي الكباب على شكل أصابع أو دوائر بالطول شبيه بالهمبرجر
بس الهبرجر دائري وهذا الكباب يكون مدور بس جاي بالطول تقريبآ أتمنى تكونوا فهمتوا
ثم أقلي الكباب في زيت غزير لمدة 5 أو 7 دقائق تقريبآ أو حتى تنضج ثم ضعيها على ورق نشاف حتى تمتص الزيت
ثم قدميه مع البطاطا المقلية وشرائح الباذنجان المقلي واذا رغبتي مع القرنبيط <الزهرة> المقلية

وقدمي معاها طبقك السلطة المفضل واللبن الزبادي حتى تتكون لكي سفرة كاملة ومنوعة ولذيذة
<طبق المقالي مع السلطة الخضراء واللبن الزبادي>

----------


## بيسان

انواع الفطائر والمعجنات 

(1) عجينه لفطائر الجبن : 
4/3 الكأس الكبير ماء + 3 ملعقة حليب ناشف + فنجان الشاي الصغير زيت +2 ملعقة سكر مطحون + ذرة ملح + بيضة + ملعقة خميرة فورية تخلط جميع هذه المكونات في الخلاط ثم تصب في زبدية ويضاف لها 4/3 2 كأس كبير دقيق وتعجن مع بعض جيدا ثم تغطى وتترك لتخمر 2/1 ساعة أو أكثر قليلا ثم تحشى . 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


( 2) عجينه أخرى : 
المقادير : 
3 كاسات كبيرة دقيق + 4/1كأس زيت + 2 ملعقة خميرة فورية + ملعقة سكر + ذرة ملح + بيضة + 1 كأس ماء 
الطريقة : 
تعجن المقادير مع بعضها حتى تتكون عجينه متماسكة ثم تغطى وتترك ( 4/1 ساعة فقط ) ثم ترق بالنشابة على سطح مستوي إلى سمك 2/1سم ثم تقطع إلى مثلثات يوضع في وسطها الجبن ثم تلف من القاعدة إلى الرأس وترش بالسمسم وتخبز . 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(3 ) عجين خلية النحل : 
المقاديـــر: 
3 كاسات دقيق +2/1 الكأس زيت + ملعقة أكل خميرة فورية + 1 كأس ماء + 6 ملاعق حليب بودرة + 2 بيضة . 
الطريقــــة : 
جميع المقادير في الخلاط ماعدا الدقيق تخلط جيدا ثم تعجن مع الدقيق وتترك ساعة حتى تختمر ثم تكور وتحشى جبنه كيري أو مكسرات . 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

( 4) عجين بقشة العروس : 
المقادير : 
1 كأس كبير دقيق + علبة قشطه + ملعقة صغيرة خميرة فورية . 
الطريقـــة : 
تعجن ونتركها لمدة 2/1 ساعة ثم تحشى جبنه كيرى وتشكل على هيئة بقشة صغيرة أو كرة صغيرة إذا لم تنفع معك ثم تقلى في زيت ساخن وتسقى بالشيرة . 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


5) عجين بيتزا : 
المقاديـــر: 
3 كاسات كبيرة دقيق أبيض + 4/1 الكأس زيت + 3 ملاعق حليب جاف + ملعقة خميرة فورية + ماء دافئ للعجن – تعجن جيدا وتكون في البداية طرية ولزجة استمري في عجنها حتى تتماسك وتبتعد عن الإناء وإذا لم تعد تلتصق بيديك عندها غطيها اتركيها في مكان دافئ لمدة 2/1 ساعة . 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


( 6 ) عجين سنبوسك في الفرن : 
2 كأس دقيق أبيض + 2/1 كأس حليب بودرة + 2 ملعقة طعام سمن + 1بيضة + ملح ماء دافئ للعجن حسب الحاجة . 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

( 7 ) عجين سنبوسك في الزيت : 
3 كاسات دقيق + 4/1 الكأس زيت + ملح الماء يضاف حسب الحاجة حتى يتكون لديك عجين متماسك قاسي نوعا ما . 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

( 8 ) عجين الكريب أو ( البان كيك): 
1 كأس حليب سائل +1 كأس دقيق + 2 بيضة ملعقة بكنج باودر تخلط في الخلاط وتكون سائلة مثل القطايف نأخذ ملء المغرفة ويصب في الصاج بحيث تكون دائرية ورقيقة , ويمكن أن تنوعي في حشوتها إما مالح أو حالي . 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

( 9 ) عجين اللقيمات : 
3 كاسات كبيرة دقيق + 3 ملاعق نشا + 2 ملعقة صغيرة بكن باودر + 2/1 ملعقة أكل سكر ذرة ملح + ملعقة طعام خميرة فورية + 2 كأس ماء . 
تنخل المواد الجافة – ثم تذاب الخميرة الفورية وتخلط بعد ذلك المقادير بخلاط الكيك ثم تغطى وتترك لمدة ساعة ثم تقلى . 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

( 10 ) عجين دونات : 
2 كأس كبير ماء +6 ملاعق حليب بودرة + 4/3 الكأس زيت + 1 كأس صغير سكر مطحون 
ملعقة ونصف خميرة فورية + ملعقة ونصف بكنج باودر . 
تخلط جميعا وتترك ساعة من الزمن حتى تلاحظين أنها تخمرت ثم نضيف لها 3 كاسات دقيق وذرة ملح اخلطيها في الخلاط ثم اتركيها حتى تخمر مرة ثانية وهذه العجينة تكون سائلة وتحتاج لقالب الدونات الخاص . 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

( 11) عجينه لفطائر الدجاج : 
المقــاديـــر : 
3 كاسات دقيق + 2 علبة صغيرة جبنه كرافت مبشورة + 2/1 الكأس زيت + 4 ملاعق حليب جاف + ملعقة خميرة فورية + ملح +بيضة ( يمكن الاستغناء عنها ) + ماء دافئ للعجن .

----------


## بيسان

معمول المكسرات


المقادير:

3 اكواب طحين 
1 كوب سكر ناعم 
4/1 كوب حليب 
2/1 1 كوب سمن نباتي يفضل السمن النباتي 
1 م ك ماء زهر 
الحشوه: 
2 كوب (لوز, جوز, فستق) مطحون طحن خشن 
4 ملاعق كبيره سكر ناعم 
2 م ك ماء زهر 
للوجه: سكر ناعم 



الطريقة: 

- ينخل الطحين مع السكر. يعجن بالسمن ثم يضاف الحليب وماء الزهر. تلف العجينه وتدخل الثلاجه. 
- تعد الحشوه وذلك بخلط كافة المقاديرمع بعضها البعض. 
- يؤخذ مقدار بحجم اللوز من العجينه ويحشي بملعقه صغيره من الحشوه( مثل طريقه حشو الكبه). حتى الانتهاء من الكميه ثم توضع في قالب المعمول حتى تأخذ الشكل المطلوب ثم تصف في صينية فرن غير مدهونه. 
- تدخل في فرن تم اشعاله من قبل والرجاء ملاحظه المعمول عند خبزه يجب ان يشقر او في بداية الاشقرار الجزء السفلي من العمول يتم استخراجه ويجب مراعاة هذه النقطة جيدا حتي لا يخبز اكثر من ذلك. 
- يستخرج من الفرن ويترك 15 دقيقه ثم يرش بالسكر الناعم . يلف بورق النايلون ويقدم مع القهوه

----------


## بيسان

كبة مقلية



المقادير
1000 غرام برغل ناعم، منقى ومغسول جيداً 1000 غرام لحم هبرة مدقوق للكبة.
6 أكواب زيت نباتي للقلي.
1 بصلة كبيرة، مقشرة.
1 ملعقة صغيرة ملح.
1 كوب ماء مع الثلج أو بارد جداً.
1/2 ملعقة صغيرة قرفة مطحونة.
1/2 ملعقة صغيرة بهار مطحون.
مقادير الحشوة:.
500 غرام لحم مفروم.
2 ملعقتا طعام سمن.
5 حبات متوسطة بصل، مقشرة ومفرومة فرماً ناعماً.
1 كوب صنوبر محمر.
1/4 ملعقة صغيرة ملح.
1/2 ملعقة صغيرة فلفل أسود مطحون.
1/4 ملعقة صغيرة بهار مطحون.
1/4 ملعقة صغيرة قرفة مطحونة.
الطريقة
ـ انقعي البرغل بالماء لمدة 10 دقائق وصفيه بالمصفاة واعصريه بيديك لتتخلصي من الماء ثم اتركيه جانباً.
ـ إفرمي البصلة بماكينة الفرم الكهربائية ثم أضيفي إليها اللحم المفروم وإفرميهما مجدداً على دفعات. ارفعي خليط اللحم من الماكينة وضعيه جانباً.
ـ أضيفي خليط اللحم والملح والبهار والقرفة إلى البرغل واطحنيهم على دفعات بماكينة الفرم الكهربائية. ـ إعجني مزيج اللحم والبرغل بيدين مبللتين بالماء البارد لتصبح العجينة ناعمة ومتماسكة. ضعيها في الثلاجة (البراد) مغطاة لمدة 30 دقيقة.
لتحضير الحشوة:.
ـ ضعي السمن في مقلاة وقلبي فيه البصل المفروم مع قليل من الملح حتى يذبل. أضيفي اللحم المفروم والملح والتوابل واقلي الخليط حتى ينضج. ارفعيه وأضيفي إليه الصنوبر ثم اخلطي جيداً واتركي الحشوة جانباً.
ـ خذي كرة من عجينة اللحم بحجم البيضة. بللي يديك بالماء البارد ثم ملسي سطح كل كرة بين راحتي يديك.
ـ اصنعي حفرة في وسطها بواسطة إصبع السبابة.
ـ حركي الإصبع في الحفرة حتى تصبح الكرة فارغة ومنتظمة السطح.
ـ املئي الحفرة بالحشوة ثم طبقيها.
ـ بللي يديك بالماء البارد واجعلي القرص له طرفين مدببين ليغلق جيداً. كرري العملية مع عجينة اللحم الباقية.
ـ ضعي الأقراص على طبق كبير. سخني الزيت في المقلاة ثم أضيفي الأقراص الواحدة تلو الأخرى واقليها. قلبيها كل دقيقتين إلى أن تصبح بنية اللون من كل الجهات.
ـ ضعي أقراص الكبة في طبق وقدميها ساخنة مع اللبن أوالسلطة

----------


## بيسان

عيون المها


المقادير:

كأس ونصف دقيق أبيض 
بيضتان 
قالب زبدة متوسط 
ملعقة صغيرة بيكنج بودر 
ملعقة طعام سكر بودرة 
نصف ملعقة صغيرة فانيليا 

مقادير الشيرة ( القطر ) 
كأس ونصف كبير سكر 
كأس ونصف كبير ماء 
الزينة : فستق ناعم 



الطريقة: 

- ضعي البيض والسكر والفانيليا في زبدية واخفقي بالمضرب اليدوي 
-ثم اضيفي الزبدة المسيحة على النار على الخليط السابق واخفقي لمدة دقيقتين
-اضيفي الدقيق والبيكنج بودر واخفقي حتى يتكون لديك عجينة طرية ومتماسكة 
- شكلي العجينة على شكل عيون المها ورصيها في صينية مدهونة بالزبدة 
- وادخليها الفرن حتى تتحمر من الجهتين 
- اخرجيها من الفرن واسكبي عليها الشيرة واتركيها في الشيرة مدة ساعة 
- رشي عليها الفستق الناعم ورصيها في طبق التقديم وقدميها مع القهوة العربية بالهناء والعافية

----------


## بيسان

~¤¢§{(¯´°•. الكنافة النابلسية.•°`¯)}§¢¤~



][ المكونات ][ 

100جم سمن بلدى 
500جم كنافة شعر طازجة 
500جم قشدة حليب طازجة 
100جم فسدق مفرى و محمص 
250جم شربات معقود 

][ خطوات العمل][ 

يوضع السمن فى وعاء عميق على النار ثم يضاف اليه الكنافة ويقلب تقليب دائم حتى تحمر الكنافة ونحذر من ان تحرق 
وبعد توضع داخل مصفاه حتى تتخلص من السمن الزاد ان وجد 
يضاف عليها الشربات المعقود ويقلب جيدا 
تقسم كمية الكنافة الى نصفين يوضع النصف الاول فى طبق مناسب للكمية ويفرد عليها القشدة بالتساوى ثم يفرد النصف 
الثانى ثم يرش عليها الفسدق المفرى وقليل من الشربات المتبقى 
و بالعافية

----------


## شجن

(( ايس كريم الفراولة ))



المقادير : 

كوب فراولة +1/2كوب سكر. 
3 صفار بيض مخفوقات. 
1/2كوب سكر. 
1 كوب حليب . 
1/4م ص ملح. 
2 كوب كريمة ثقيلة. 
1 ملعقة طعام فانيلا سائلة. 

الطريقة: 

اهرسي الفراولة مع 1/2كوب سكر . 
اخلطي الصفار والسكر والحليب والملح في اناء على نار متوسطة الحرارة 
وحركية حتى يقارب للغليان (لاتدعية يغلي). 
ضعي المزيج في الثلاجة حتى يبرد لمدة 2-3 ساعات مع تحريكة بين الحين والحين. 
صبي الكريمة والفانيلا على خليط الحليب ثم ضعي خليط الفراولة ثم ضعيها في الالة الخاصة حتى تجمد . 
او ضعيها في علبة من البلاستيك وادخليها في الفريزر حتى تتجمد. 

ثم قدميها بالعافية...

----------


## بيسان

بسكويت جـوز الهند



المقادير:

- 4/3 باكيت كوب زبدة 
- 4/3 كوب سكر مطحون
- 2/1 1 كوب طحين عادي

الحشوة :
- كوب سكر بني 
- بيضتان
-ملعقتان أكل طحين 
- 2/1 ملعقة بكنج بودر
-2/1 ملعقة شاي ملح
- 2/1 ملعقة شاي فانليا
- 2/1 كوي جوز مفروم
- 2/1 كوب جوز الهند



الطريقة: 

- يسخن الفرن لـ350 ف .يخلط الزبده مع السكر والدقيق ثم تفرد العجينة في صينية غير مدهونه .
- يدخل الفرن لمدة ربع ساعة .
- تخلط حميع مقادير الحشوة ثم تفرد على العجينة السابقة وتدخل الفرن مره ثانيه لمدة ثلث ساعة .
- يحمر الوجه وتترك لتبرد ثم تقطع مستطيلات ويقدم .

----------


## بيسان

بسكويت مملح 

المقادير:

- ملعقة كبيرة سكر 
- كأس نشأ 
- أصبع زبدة 
- أربع بيضات 
- 1/2ملعقة بييكنج بودر
- ملعقة صغيرة فنيليا



الطريقة: 

- نخلط المقادير جميعها ثم نضيف الدقيق بتدريج حتى تكون متماسكه
- ثم نخذ قطعه صغيره ونشكلها على حسب الرغبة ثم تدهن بالبيض 
للتزين: السويده-الزعتر 

..................................................  .....................


بسكويت الفستق
المقادير:

2 كوب فستق مطحون جيدا 
2 كوب طحين جميع الاستعمالات 
1 كوب سكر ناعم 
3/4 كوب زيت 
ملعقه صغيره هيل مطحون ( حبهان) 



الطريقة: 

1- انخلي الطحين والسكر في طبق عميق . 
2- اضيفي كمية الفستق المطحون للطحين وقومي بتقليبه بيدك . 
3-اضيفي الزيت بالتدريج وقومي بتقليب الخليط جيدا باليد ( يمكن استخدام العجانه ) 
4-شكلي الخليط على شكل دائره صغيره مدببة السطح العلوي ومسطح من الجهه الاخرى . 
5-وزعي الخليط في صينيه مدهونه وراعي وجود مسافه 1/2 سم بين كل حبه والاخرى . 
6- ضعيه في فرن متوسط الحراره لمدة 20 دقيقه . 

ملاحظه : لا تقومي باخراجه من القالب مباشره بعد النضج . اتركيه لمدة عشر دقاق ثم ضعيه في قوالب ورقيه . وبالهنا والشفا .

----------


## بيسان

تسالى


المقادير:

1- 2 كاس طحين . 
2- 2 علبة جبن الكرفت (ك) . 
3- ربع اصبع زبدة . 
5- نصف ملعقة ملح . 
6- ملعقة خميرة فورية . 
7- ماء دافىء للعجن . 
8- زيت للغلي . 


الطريقة: 

1) يبشر الجبن ويوضع علية الزبدة ويخلط جيدا 
2) يوضع الدقيق المخلوط بالملح والخميرة . 
3) يعجن المقدار السابق بالماء الى ان تصبح العجينة متماسكة وتترك لمدة ساعة . 
4) تفرد العجينة على لوح مرشوش بدقيق ويقطع بشكل مائل بسكين مشرشر. 
5) تقلى بازيت وتقدم.

----------


## شجن

حلى بالتمر

حلا بالتمر لذيييييييييييييذ ويطلع زى الصووووورة 


وسهل ولذييييذ




2 علبة بسكويت (100جم)
3 أكواب تمر (بدون نوى)
1 قالب زبدة (113جم), سائحة
1 علبة قيمر (170جم)
1/2 كوب سكر
1/4 كوب ماء
1/2 كوب شرائح لوز 




الطريقة:- 



يوضع السكر مع الماء والقيمر ويطهى على النار حتى تتكون صلصة ذهبية.

يوضع البسكويت مع الزبدة في الخلاط الكهربائي ويخلط حتى ينعم البسكويت.

يوضع خليط البسكويت في قالب زجاجي مستطيل 20 * 30 سم ويضغط عليه جيداً.

يوضع التمر على البسكويت بجانب بعضه حتى يغطى .

تصب الصلصة على وجه الصينية .

يزين باللوز ويوضع بالثلاجة .

يقدم مع القهــــوة وبالهناء والعافية

----------


## بيسان

الباشميل 

اليكم المقادير000000000 

1 علبة مكرونه 
1 كاس لحم مفروم 
جبن ( على حسب الذوق)
بهارات 
ملح و زيت 
بصل - طماطم - ثوم

صلصة الباشاميل 
2 ملعقه طحين ابيض
2 ملعقه زبده 
2 كاس حليب 

الطريقه 0000000

1- تسلق المكرونه ويضاف اليها ملح وقليل من الزيت 
2- يوضع البصل المفروم والطماطم والثوم المدقوق في مقلاه ويترك الى ان 
يكتسب اللون الذهبي ثم نضيف اليه اللحم المفروم ثم نضيف البهارات والملح 
الى ان ينضج 0
3- الان صلصة الباشميل 000 
تسيح الزبده ثم يضاف اليها ملعقتين طحين والبهارات ويقلب ثم يضاف الحليب 
ويقلب على نار هادئه الى ان يثخن قوامها 0
4-بعد ذلك احضري القالب الذي سوف تضعين فيه المكرونه 
توضع طبقه من المكرونه ويضاف اليها قليل من الصلصه البيضاء 
بعد ذلك تضعين اللحم المفروم وتضعين عليه طبقه ثانيه من المكرونه وتضاف 
الباقي من الصلصه 0
5- اخيرا تضعين الجبن المبشور وتوضع في الفرن الى ان تتحمر 

وصحتين وهنا على قلوبكن

----------


## بيسان

ترافيـــل الكـــرز والبنــــدق 




الـمقادير 

- كوب كرز مغلف بالسكر 
- 2 ملعقة كبيرة عصير برتقال 
- 2/1 كوب سكر بودرة 
- 4/1 1 كوب بندق محمص مبشور 
- بياض بيضة واحدة 
- 1 ملعقة كبيرة إضافية عصير برتقال 
- 2/1 علبة × 170غ قشطة نستله 
- 375غ شوكولاتة بيضاء للطهي، مذوبة 
- 200غ لوح شوكولاتة سوداء للطهي 
- 60غ شوكولاتة بيضاء للطهي، إضافية


الطريقه 

ينقع الكرز في عصير البرتقال لمدة ساعة واحدة 

يخلط السكر البودرة مع البندق المبشور وكمية كافية من بياض البيضة (غير المخفوقة) لعمل خليط متماسك 

يضاف عصير البرتقال الإضافي وقشطة نستله للخليط السابق مع التحريك جيداً. ثم تضاف الشوكولاتة البيضاء المذوبة وعصير البرتقال المصفى من الكرز مع التحريك جيداً 

يفرد الخليط في صينية مسطحة مدهونة بالزبدة ويوضع في الثلاجة (البراد) لمدة 10 دقائق حتى يتماسك 

يقسم الخليط إلى 25 قطعة. تلف كل قطعة حول حبة كرز وتشكل على هيئة كرة. توضع الكرات في الثلاجة (البراد) لمدة 10 دقائق حتى تتماسك 

تذوب شوكولاتة الطهي السوداء وتبرد قليلاً. تغمس كل كرة في الشوكولاتة المذّوبة ثم توضع في صينية مغطاة بورق الالمنيوم وتترك في الثلاجة (البراد) لمدة 20 دقيقة 

تخرج الكرات وتزين بخطوط من الشوكولاتة البيضاء وتترك لمدة 5 دقائق بالثلاجة (البراد) حتى تتماسك وتبرد 

ملاحظة: تحفظ ترافيل الكرز والبندق باردة لحين تقديمها

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

ألف شكـــــــــــر لكم جميعاً على هذا الموضـوع الاكثر من رائـع 

وهذا من عندي لكــم .. 
*
~*حـلىالباونتي*~*



المقادير:

علبة قشطة 
علبتين حليب مركز وسط 
كاس جوز هند 
علبة ونصف بسكويت شاي 
6 حبات شكولاتة سادة 


الطريقة: 

اطحني البسكويت ثم اضيفي عليه الحليب والقشطة واعجني 
اضيفي علبة الحليب الأخرى إلى جوز الهند حتى يتماسك الخليط 
كوري مزيج البسكويت كور صغيرة و احشيها بخلطة جوز الهند وكوريها جيداً 
قومي بإذابة الشوكولاتة ثم اغمسي فيها الكرات وبرديها وقدميها بالهناء والعافية

وتحيـاتي / small bird

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

*[ALIGN=CENTER]السنكـــرس[/ALIGN]*




المقادير:

مقاديرالطبقة الأولى: 
2 بسكوت شاي (مطحون) 
4 علب حليب صغيرة (نستلة) 
مقاديرالطبقة الثانية: 
6 حبات سنكرس 
نصف كاس حليب سايل 
ملعقتين كاكاو بودره


الطريقة: 

- يخلط مقادير الطبقة الأولى وترص في الصينية. 
- يخلط مقادير الطبقة الثانية على النار ثم تصب في الصينية. 
- ثم توضع في الثلاجة لتبرد ثم تقطع وتقدم. 
وبالهناء والعافية.

تحياتي / small bird

----------


## شجن

كيــكــة المــــــــوج سـهلـة .. ولـذيــذة 



المقادير :

كوب حليب سايل ، كوب دقيق ، ثلثين كوب زيت 
كوب سكر ، بيضتين ، فانيليا ، ملعقة بكنج بودر 
كوب جوز هند ، شوكلاتة للتسييح ، بيضاء أو سوداء حسب الرغبة. 
صلصة توفي 
نصف كوب مخلوط شرائح جوز الهند وجوز الهند المبشور محمصةفي 
الفرن

الطريقة:

اخلطي الثمانية المقادير الأولى في الخلاط ( الكاس) ضعي جوز الهند آخر شي عشان لاينهرس مره. 
واسكبيها في صينية فرن مدهونة دائرية قياس 20 سم. 
واخبزيها في فرن ساخن...حتى تنضج وتنتفخ... واتركيها تبرد 
احضري الملعقة الخشبية واستخدمي طرفها( مو الملعقة الطرف الثاني يعني الممسك) 
واغرسيه في أماكن متفاوته في الكيكة بحيث تعملين حفر ( لاتوصلينها للقعر بس ثلاث أرباع الكيكة) بس على مهل لأن الكيكة طريه جدا جدا 
اتركي بين كل حفرة واخرى مسافة 5 سم 
سيحي الشوكلاته وضعيها في بوق التزيين برأس دائريه صغيرة وابدأي بملئ الحفر بالشوكلاته 
ثم غطي الوجه بالتوفي ووزعي جوز الهند المحمص ولو حبيتي بعض المكسرات 
ثم اتركيها في الثلاجة حتى تجمد الشوكلاته 
قطعيها مثلثات ولك ان تتخيلي شكل الشوكلاته المحشو

ملاحظة :

ممكن تحشين لون شوكلاته وتغطينها من فوق باللون الآخر يعني تحشيينها أسود والتغطيه أبيض" 

وبالهناء والعافية

----------


## بيسان

طريقه عمل الخبز في المنزل



المقادير 





4 اكواب طحين حوالى 575 جرام

2 كوب ماء دافئ حوالى 450 ملليلتر

مقدار 2 ملعقه شاى خميره حوالى 15 جرام

2 ملعقه زيت

مقدار ملعقه شاى سكر نقى

مقدار ملعقه شاى ملح



الطريقه 




ترش 4 صوانى فرن بالطحين

توضع الخميره والسكر مع نصف مقدار الماء الدافئ فى اناء وتترك مده 10 دقائق

ينخل الملح والدقيق ويضاف ايه خليط الخميره والزيت وبعض من مقدار الماء حتى تتكون العجينه وتعجن لمده 10 دقائق حتى تصبح ناعمه ومطاطه

توضع فى اناء مدهون وتغطى بورق نايلون وتترك فى مكان دافئ من ساعه الى ساعه ونصف حتى يتضاعف حجمها وتنقل الى سطح مرشوش بالطحين وتقسم الى 8 قطع متساويه

تكور القطع وتغطى بفوطه وتترك 30 ثانيه

ترق كل قطعه على شكل بيضاوى بسمك حوالى نصف سنتيمتر وتوضع فى صينيه مرشوشه وتغطى وتترك قليلا

تخبز فى اسفل رف للفرن على درجه حراره عاليه جدااااا <250م/450ف> لمده 5 دقائق ولا يفتح الفرن حتى يمر الوقت

تنقل الصينيه الى الرف العلوى لمده<3الى5> دقائق حتى تبدا الفقاعات فى الظهور ويصبح ذات لون بنيا

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[ALIGN=CENTER]
 معكرونة بالجبنة (إن شاءالله تعجبكم) 

احم احم الطباخه وصلت 




المقادير ....



· 1 كوب معكرونة .

· 1 فص ثوم مطحون .

· 1/3 كوب حليب .

· 1 ملعقة طعام زبدة .

· 1 كوب جبن شيدر مبشور .

· 1/4 ملعقة شاي فلفل أسود .

· 1 ملعقة طعام بقدونس مفروم .



الطريقة.... 

في وعاء كبير ضعي 3 أكواب ماء وضعي بع المعكرونة مع الثوم وقليل من الملح واتركيه مغطى لمدة 8 - 10 دقائق .

ضعي المعكرونة والثوم المصفى من الماء في وعاء الطبخ واضيفي له الحليب واتركيه لمدة 2 -3 دقائق ثم اضيفي الزبدة والجبن والفلفل واتركيه ليطبخ حتى يذوب الجبن .قدميه مع رشة من البقدونس المبشور . 


صحتين وهنا ... 

 فـ ـروته.. [/ALIGN]

----------


## شجن

المقادير:
ـ كأسان ونصف الكأس دقيق ثلاثة أرباع زبد متوسط ـ ثلاثة أرباع كأس كبير سكر ناعم ـ ملعقة من بيكنج بودر ـ ملعقة فانيليا ـ ملعقة ونصف الملعقة من بودرة الشوكولاته.
طريقة التحضير:
1 ـ اخلطي البيض والسكر والزبد في زبدية حتى يصبح مثل الكريمة ثم اضيفي الفانيليا 2 ـ اضيفي الدقيق بالتدريج، والبيكنج بودر واخلطي المقادير 3 ـ اقسمي العجينة الى قسمين، واضيفي لجزء منها الشوكولاته البودرة واعجينها جيداً 4 ـ شكلي العجينة حسب الرغبة باليد أو بقوالب خاصة بذلك وحضري كمية من عجينة الفانيليا على حدة، وكذلك كمية الشوكولاته، وممكن ان تخلط عجينة الشوكولاته وعجينة الفانيليا معاً على أن تشكل حبات نصفها فانيليا والنصف الآخر من الشوكولاته 5 ـ رصي الحبات في صينية مدهونة بقليل من الزيت واخبزيها في درجة حرارة متوسطة 350 درجة ولمدة 25 دقيقة تقريباً أو حتى تنضج 6 ـ ضعيها في طبق وقدميها مع الشاي.

(5)(5)

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[ALIGN=CENTER]آيس كريــــــــــــــم .. 






المقادير:

- 4 صفار بيضات + فانيلا 
- 3 أكواب حليب سائل 
- كوب كريمة طازجة (( للخفق)) 
- كوب سكر 


الطريقة: 

1 - يوضع صفار البيض في وعاء ويخفق جيداَ بخلاط الكيك ،ثم يوضع في قدر ويوضع عليه السكر،والحليب ،والفانيلا ويرفع على النار مع التقليب المستمر حتى يتجانس. 
2 - يوضع الخليط في الثلاجة حتى يبرد. 
3 - تخلط الكريمة بخلاط الكيك لمدة ((5 دقائق)). 
4 - نخرج الخليط من الثلاجة بعد أن برد تماماَ وويوضع عليه الكريمة المخفوقة ، ثم يخلط بخلاط الكيك إلى أن يتجانس وبعد ذلك يوضع في الفريزر ويقلب كل ساعة إلى أن يجمد. 
5 - وأخيراَ يوضع في الصحن المعد أو بسكويت الآيس كريم ويجمل بشكولاته أو حلويات الزينة أواللوز المبشور 


وبالهنــــــــــاء والعافيـــــــــــة 


 فــ ــ ــروته..[/ALIGN]

----------


## شجن

كعك الدونز 

المقادير:
2كوب طحين
ملعقتين ونص باودر
فنجانين ونص سكر
فنجانين زيت
بيضتان
فانيليا
قليل من الماء
زيت للقلي
الطريقه :
يسكب الطحين في وعاء عميق ويضاف إليه الباودر ومن ثم السكر ويخلط جيدا ثم يضاف إليه الزيت مع العجن المستمر وبعدها يضاف البيض والفانيليا مع إضافة قليل من الماء ( تكون العجينه مثل عجينه المندازي )
مع المحافضه على طراوتة العجينه ثم تترك لترتاح لمدة ساعه تقريبا

التنفيذ:
يفرش قليل من العجينه على سطح من الرخام مع الفرد ( تتبع طريقه فرد المندازي )ثم تقطع أشكال صغيره على حسب الطلب ون ثم تقلى في الزيت الحار وتقلى حتى يصبح لونها ذهبي اللون ثم توضع على الورق لمص الزيت 
تشكل في صحن بلهناء والشفاء أتمنى أن تنال أعجابكم هذه الوصفه من أبتكاري مثل ما عوتكم في السابق ( كل طبخه من عندي ) ودمتم سالمين

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[ALIGN=CENTER]آيس كريم رهييييييييييييب .... 



آيس كريم رهييييييييييييب 


ايس كريم الفانيلا بالكاكاو:
المقادير :
2)علبة قشده 
2) فنجان سكر
1) اصبع زبده 
3) صفار بيض 
فانيلا 
الطريقه :
تخلط جميع المقادير بالخلاط ويوضع مع جزء منها كاكاو ثم تدخل بالفريزر الى ان تجمد 
وبالهناء والعافية




فـ ـ ــرووته [/ALIGN]

----------


## شجن

[ALIGN=CENTER]الكشري






المقادير 

نصف كوب معكرونة كبيره 

نصف كوب معكرونة صغيره 

نصف كوب شعير يه 

1 كوب أرز التموين طويل الحبة 

ثلاثة أرباع كوب كشري ( عدس أخضر) مسلوق 

نصف كوب بصل مفروم 2 كوب شرائح بصل 

1 ملعقة صغيره ثوم مهروس 

ربع كوب عصير ليمون 

2 ملعقة كبيره سمن ذرة 

2 ملعقة كبيره زيت ذرة 

كواب ماء ساخن 

ملح ، فلفل اسود 

زيت ذرة للقلي 

الطريقة 

يغسل الأرز ثم ينقع في ماء فاتر لمده نصف ساعة 

يسلق كل نوع معكرونة على حده مع ملاحظه وضع ملعقة صغيره ملح وملعقة كبيره زيت لماء السلق 

يحمر البصل في السمن ثم يضاف إليه الكشري المسلوق ويقلب جيدا على نار هادئة ويتبل بالملح والفلفل الأسود 

تحمر الشعير يه بالزيت ثم يضاف الأرز المغسول ويقلب بكل حرص على نار متوسطة الحرارة ثم يضاف إليه الماء الساخن ويسلق لمده 8 دقائق 
ثم يصفى 

تحمر شرائح البصل في زيت الذرة 

ويوضع الأرز في قالب فرن ثم يوضع نوعي المعكرونة ثم طبقه الكشري ويصب عصير الليمون المخلوط مع الثوم فوقه ويدخل الفرن لمده 5 دقائق 

عند التقديم تنثر شرائح البصل المحمرة على السطح 

وبالعافية ان شاء الله

[/ALIGN]

----------


## شجن

كرات الجبن بالزيتون المحشي 

المقادير:

2 كوب جبن تشيدر مبشور ناعم
½ كوب زبدة او مارجرين مذوب
1 ¼ كوب دقيق لجميع الاستعمالات
زيتون اخضر محشي مجفف من الماء

الطريقة:

اخلطي الجبن والدقيق في اناء كبير 
ضعي الزبدة واعجني 
خذي مقدار ملعقة صغيرة واحشي بها الزيتونة واعمليها على شكل كرة 
صفيها في صينية غير مدهونة وباعدي بينهما وادخليها الثلاجة لمدة ساعة على الاقل و(لاتتعدى 24 ساعة)
سخني الفرن الى 400 ف واخبزي الكرات لمدة 15-20 دقيقة حتى تشقر لونها
قدميها دافئة مع الشاي

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[ALIGN=CENTER]
كيكة شوكلاتة المولتون  .. 



  المقادير  :  3 ملاعق اكل + ربع كوب سكر 
6 ملاعق اكل مارقرين او زبدة 
4 اونصات شوكلاتة جلاكسي بالحليب 
4/1 كوب كريمة ويب 
4/1 كوب طحين 
1 ملعقة شاي فانيلا 
2 بيضة كبيرة 
بياض بيضين كبار ايضا 


طريقة التحضير  :  حمي الفرن لحرارة 400 ف 
ادهني اكواب الكيك الصغيرة او اكواب عمل الكسترد بالزبدة ، ورشي عليها السكر 

في طنجرة متوسطة الحجم حمي الزبدة او المارقرين مع الشوكلاتة والكريمة لغاية ان تميع وتنعم مع التحريك .

تطفاء النار وتضاف الفانيلا والطحين لغاية ان يمتزج الخليط .

في وعاء متوسط يكون الخلاط بسرعه عالية اخلطي البيض ، بياض البيض ، وربع كوب السكر لغاية ان يصبح الخليط سميكا بعد حوالي 10 دقائق .

بعد ذلك اضيفي خليط البيض الى خليط الشوكلاتة بالتدريج مع المزج جيدا .

اسكبي الخليط في الاوعية الدهونة على ان لاتضعي اكثر من 3/4 الوعاء .

توضع بالفرن لمده 10 دقائق .

بعد اخراج الكيك من الفرن بردية لمدة 5 دقائق بعد ذلك اخرجية من وضعية على صحون وقدمية فورا .

بالهناء والشفاء  

  فـــ ـــروته.[/ALIGN]

----------


## شجن

**&)(^بسكويتبالجوز^)(&**

[IMG]http://anwar2009.***********/2.gif[/IMG]

المقادير:: 
4 كوب أو 500 غرام جوز مهروس 
3/4 كوب أو 125 غرام سكر صقيل 
5 بياض البيض 
شوكلاتة سوداء ( للتزيين) 

الطريقة :: 
يضرب بياض البيض جيدا بالخلاط الكهربائي مع إضافة السكر شيئا فشيئا. .1 
يضاف الجوز المهروس للخليط. .2 
يؤخد قليل من العجين بأطراف الأصابع ويوضع في صينية مدهونة بالزبدة حتى تنتهي الكمية. .3 
يطبخ في فرن حرارته عالية (200 س أو 400 ف) مدة 15 دقيقة. في الأخير يزين بالشكولاتة المذابة . .4 

وبالعافية ان شاء الله ...


[IMG]http://anwar2009.***********/2.gif[/IMG]

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[ALIGN=CENTER] معكرونة بالكفتة الحارة   .. 





.معكرونة بالكفتة الحارة 
المقادير:
ـ ملعقة زيت زيتون ـ بصلة مفرومة ناعما ـ فصا ثوم مفرومان ناعما ـ ربع كيلو كفتة من لحم البقر ـ نصف لتر من مرق الخضر ـ علبة طماطم مفرومة ـ ملح وفلفل اسود + ملعقة من بودرة الفلفل الحار ـ معكرونة «حلزونية الشكل» ـ 6 ملاعق من جبن بارمازان المبشور 
طريقة التحضير:
1 ـ حمي الزيت في مقلاة عميقة، ثم اقلي فيها البصل والثوم لدقيقتين، اضيفي الكفتة وبودرة الفلفل الحار والملح والفلفل الاسود حسب الرغبة، واتركي المقادير تنضج لمدة ربع ساعة، اضيفي الطماطم واستمري في الطبخ لعشر دقائق اضافية 2 ـ اسلقي المعكرونة في مرق الخضر حتى تصبح ناعمة، ثم صفيها جيدا من السوائل وضعيها في صحن التقديم 3 ـ اسكبي فوقها الكفتة الحارة وقبل تقديمها للضيوف رشيها بجبن البارمازان.
ملاحظة:
ـ نسبة السعرات الحرارية: 280 سعرة حرارية.
ـ نسبة الدهنيات: 26 جراما... 

  فــروته.. 

[/ALIGN]

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

التبولة 
المقادير:
ـ حزمتا بقدونس.
ـ 3 حبات طماطم.
ـ نصف حزمة نعناع اخضر.
ـ 4 اوراق خس.
ـ حبتا خيار.
ـ ربع حزمة بصل اخضر.
ـ ربع كأس صغيرة برغل ناعم (يغسل ويبلل لمدة 10 دقائق في كأس ماء، ثم يصفى).
ـ عصير ليمونتين او اكثر.
ـ ربع كأس زيت زيتون.
ـ ملح.
طريقة التحضير:
1 ـ اغسلي الخضر جيدا، ثم ضعيها في مصفاة وافرميها بعد ذلـك فرما ناعما، ثم ضعيها في زبدية شفـافة واخـلطي المقادير.
2 ـ ضعي عصير الليمون والزيت والملح في زبدية اخرى. وقبل تقديمها اضيفي البرغل وعصير الليمون واخلطي الخضر جيدا قبل تقديمها للضيوف.
ملاحظة:
نسبة السعرات الحراية: 340 سعرة حرارية
نسبة الدهنيات: 24 جراما

بالهناء والعافيه 



فروته

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

الحمص 
المقادير:
ـ كوب ونصف الكوب حمص.
ـ ملعقة بيكربونات الصودا.
ـ ملعقة ملح.
ـ 3 فصوص ثوم.
ـ كوب طحينة.
ـ كوب من عصير الليمون.
ـ ملعقتا طماطم وزيت زيتون.
طريقة التحضير:
1 ـ انقعي الحمص لمدة 12 ساعة، ثم اسلقيه مع بيكربونات الصودا. 
اهرسيه في الخلاط بعد اضافة الملح والثوم.
2 ـ اضيفي الطحينة واخلطي المقادير بالحمص جيدا، ثم اضيفي عصير الليمون واعيدي خلط المقادير.
3 ـ ضعيها في طبق التقديم وصبي عليها زيت الزيتون وزينيها حسب الرغبة.

بالهناء والعافيه..

 

فروته

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

سويس رول المربى 
المقادير: 
ـ بيضتان.
ـ ربع كوب سكر.
ـ نصف كوب دقيق بالخميرة.
ـ ملعقة من مسحوق الكاكاو.
مقادير الحشوة:
ـ نصف كوب مربى الفراولة.
ـ كوب ونصف الكوب كريمة مخفوقة.
ـ نصف كوب قطر الكعكات.
طريقة التحضير:
1 ـ اخفقي البيض والسكر بالشوكة في حمام مائي على نار هادئة.
2 ـ اضيفي الدقيق ومسحوق الكاكاو واستمري في الخفق حتى يتجانس الخليط.
3 ـ صبي الخليط في صينية فرن مستطيلة الشكل مفروشة بورق مزين، ثم ادخلي الكعكة الى الفرن تبلغ درجة حرارته 160 لمدة 20 دقيقة.
4 ـ اخلطي المربى بالكريمة وتركيها في الثلاجة لتبرد لمدة ساعتين. 
5 ـ رشي الكعكة بالقطر واحشيها بخـليـط المربـى والكـريمة، ثم لفيها، واتركيها في الـثلاجة لمدة سـاعتين. زينيها حسب الرغبة وقدميها مع الشاي أو العصير.


بالهناء والعافيه



فروته

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

شوربة الدجاج و البروكولي بالكريمة

المقادير:

- 1/2 ك مشروم طازج مقطع شرائح - 1/2 ك بصل مفروم - 1/4 ك زبدة أو مارجرين مذابة - 1/4 ك دقيق كل الاستعمالات - 2 ك كريمة الطبخ :half and half - كوب و 1/2 مرقة دجاج - 1 ك دجاج مطبوخ مفروم - 1 ك بوكولي مفرزة مفرومة و مذاب عنها الثلج - 1/2 م.ص روز ماري كاملا مجفف (غير مطحونة) - 1/2 م.ص ملح - 1/4 م.ص زعتر مجفف غير مطحون - 1/4 م.ص فلفل


الطريقة: 

- اقلي المشروم و البصل بالزبدة في مقلاة وسط على نار هادئة حتى يطرى , أضيفي الدقيق مع التحريك حتى ينعم المزيج , اطهيها دقيقة واحدة مع التحريك باستمرار و أضيفي الكريمة بالتدريج و مرقة الدجاج و اطهيها على نار وسط مع التحريك المستمر حتى يثخن المزيج و تظهر الفقاعات على الوجه , أضيفي الدجاج المفروم و بقية المقادير , غطيها و اتركيها على نار هادئة ل 10 دقائق مع التحريك كل مدة , برديها ** للتخزين : من الممكن وضع الشوربة بالثلاجة في وعاء محكم الإغلاق لمدة يومين . - من الممكن تفريزها في وعاء مفرغ من الهواء لمدة شهر واحد. ** لإعادة تقديمها : اطهيها على نار هادئة حتى تسخن مع التحريك كل مدة . * تقدم 4 أكواب . 

بالهناء والعافيه

فروته

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

الكرواسون 

المقادير:

كاسين دقيق 
ملعقة كبيرة خميرة فورية 
بيضة واحدة 
ثلاث ملاعق كبيرة حايب بودرة 
نصف اصبع (قالب) زبدة 
نصف ملعقة صغيرة ملح 
نصف ملعقة كبيرة سكر


الطريقة: 

تنخل المقادير الجافه ثم تفرك بالزبدة ثم يضاف اليها البيض ثم تعجن بالماء الدافي 
تترك حتى تختمر 
ثم تفرد وتدهن بالزبده وتحشى ويدهن الوجه بالبيض او الحليب السائل 
وتدخل الفرن 



وبالهنــــــــــاء والعافيـــــــــــة 

 

فروته

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

طبقات الكيك بالايسكريم والفواكه 




المقادير:

كيكة بنكهة البرتقال (بيتي كروكر) 
= = الفانيليا = = 
ايسكريم بالفراولة و الفانيليا والمنجا 
عصير اي نكهة والافضل برتقال او اناناس 
فراولة مقطعة 
كيوي مقطع 
خوخ مقطع 

للزينة: 
كريم شانتيه 
فستق مدقوق


الطريقة: 

الطريقة الأولى: 
بعد خبز الكيك تقسم كل كيكة الى نصفين ثم نضع في نفس الصينية التي تم خبز الكيك بها 
نصف كيكة البرتقال تم نسقية بشوي عصيربعدين نضع جزء من قطع الفواكه بعدين مغرفة ايسكريم من كل نوع بعدين نضيف نصف كيكة الفانيليا ونسوي نفس الطريقة السابقة حتى يصبح لدينا طبقات ونضعها بالفريزر لمدة 12 ساعة وقبل التقديم بربع ساعة نخرجها ونقلبها 
ونزينها بالكريم شانتيه والفستق. 

الطريقة الثانية: 
وهذي طبعا اسهل 
نحضر اكواب طويلة ونضع المقادير عبارة عن طبقات 
ابتداء بالكيك ثم نسقيه بالعصير ثم نضع قطع الفواكه ثم الايسكريم وهكذا حتى نهاية الكمية 
ونضعه بالفريزر وعند التقديم نخرجه ونزينه بالكريم شانتيه والفستق... 
وبالهنا والعافية

فروته

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

آيس كريــــــــــــــم




المقادير:

- 4 صفار بيضات + فانيلا 
- 3 أكواب حليب سائل 
- كوب كريمة طازجة (( للخفق)) 
- كوب سكر 


الطريقة: 

1 - يوضع صفار البيض في وعاء ويخفق جيداَ بخلاط الكيك ،ثم يوضع في قدر ويوضع عليه السكر،والحليب ،والفانيلا ويرفع على النار مع التقليب المستمر حتى يتجانس. 
2 - يوضع الخليط في الثلاجة حتى يبرد. 
3 - تخلط الكريمة بخلاط الكيك لمدة ((5 دقائق)). 
4 - نخرج الخليط من الثلاجة بعد أن برد تماماَ وويوضع عليه الكريمة المخفوقة ، ثم يخلط بخلاط الكيك إلى أن يتجانس وبعد ذلك يوضع في الفريزر ويقلب كل ساعة إلى أن يجمد. 
5 - وأخيراَ يوضع في الصحن المعد أو بسكويت الآيس كريم ويجمل بشكولاته أو حلويات الزينة أواللوز المبشور 


وبالهنــــــــــاء والعافيـــــــــــة

فروته

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

معكرونة فيتوشيني

المقادير:

1- معكرونة فيتوشيني ( تشبه الاسباجيتي ولكنها عريضة ) - 
2- القليل من زيت الزيتون - 
3- مشروم (حوالي 12 حبة ) - 
4- فصين ثوم - 
5- كوب حليب 
6- كوب جبن كرفت سائل - 
7- كريمة (Doble Cream) - 
8- مجموعة أعشاب عطرية (اوريجانو ، ريحان ) -


الطريقة: 

1- تسلق المعكرونة وتوضع جانبا . 
2- نضع الزيت في وعاء على نار هادئة، يضاف الثوم ويقلب ، ومن ثم ترش الاعشاب على الثوم والزيت 
3- نضيف الحليب و الكريمة و الجبن في نفس الوعاء ونقلب 
4- أخيرا نضيف المعكرونة على جميع المقادير وتقلب وتقدم ساخنة . 

وبالهناء والشفاء 

فروته

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

دجاج كنتاكي 




المقادير:

دجاجة مقطعة 8 قطع
طحين
بقسماط
بيض
بهارات
ملح
زيت للقلي



الطريقة: 

تغسل الدجاجة وتقطع 8 قطع.
يخلط الطحين مع البهارات والملح
يضرب البيض مع قليل من الملح و الفلفل الاسود
اولا:
يغطي الدجاج بالطحين ثم بالبيض ثم بالقسماط
و يوضع في صينية.
يعمل الباقي نفس الطريقة حتى تنتهي من المقدار
ادخلي الصينية الفريزر لمدة 10-15 دقيقة
في هذه الاثناء سخني الزيت الغزير في 
مقلاة
اخرجي الدجاج من الفريزر على المقلاة.
اقلي حتى يشقر لونة

قدميها مع البطاطا المقلية.
اذا رغبتي في عمل البطاطا
قطعيها مثل الشبس ضعيها في ماء مالح بحيث يغمرها لمدة نصف ساعة ثم تقلي.

باتلهناء والعافيه

فروته

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

مربعات التشيز كيك بالبسكوت




مقاديــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــر:


1) 32 حبه بسكوت (حبه مو باكيت, يعني افتحي علبه البسكوت وخذي منها 32 حبه بسكوتايه )ويفضل انه يكون بطعم البينت بتر او الشوكولاته او اي شي تفضلونه, وممكن تستخدمون بسكوت ساندوتش (اللي يجي طبقتين وبينهم كريمه باي طعم).

2) 2 ملعقه اكل زبده سائحه.

3) 4 علب جبنه فيلادلفيا الحجم العادي

4) 1 كوب سكر.

5) 1 ملعقه صغيره فانيلا.

6) 4 بيضات.



الطريقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة:

1) نكسّر 16 بسكوته ونحطهم على جنب.

2)نطحن ال 16 بسكوته الباقيين في الطاحونه لين تنطحن وبعدين نضيف الزبده ونخلطهم مع بعض و نضغطها في صينيه التشيز كيك(اللي تنفتح اجنابها).

3)نضع جبنه الفيلا دلفيا+السكر+الفانيلا في الخلاط الى ان يمتزجون,ثم نضيف اليهم البيض ونخلطهم جميعا حتى يمتزج الخليط ويتجانس

4)نسكبه في وعاء ثم نضيف اليهم البسكوت المكسّر(اللي سويناه في الخطوه 1).

5)نسكب الخليط في صينيه التشيز كيك ونزين الطبقه الخارجيه ببقايا البسكوت وندخله الفرن 40 دقيقه او الى ان يجمد منتصف الصينيه (نختبره بالشوكه او السكين)

6)نضعه في الثلاجه 3 ساعات على الاقل ثم نقطعه مكعبات 

بالهناء والعافيه

فروته

----------


## شجن

بسبوسة بالدريم ويب 

المقادير :

كوب سميد
كوب جوزهند
3ملاعق كبيرة دريم ويب
3بيضات
ملعقة باكينج باودر _ فانيلا
3ملاعق حليب بودرة
علبة قشطه
كوب زيت
نصف كوب سكر

الطريقة: 

يخلط البيض والقشطة والسكر والزيت بالخلاط
تضاف المقادير المتبقية على الخليط السابق
توضع في صينيه وتدخل للفرن لمدة نصف ساعة على حسب حرارة الفرن
نتركها تبرد ثم نضع فوقها القطر (الشيرة) الحارة


بالهناء والعافية

----------


## شجن

تشيز كيك الفراولة الباردة 



المقادير:

ـ علبة بسكويت فرنسي مطحون ناعما ـ علبة زبد صغيرة أو قالب كامل في حالة زيادة البسكويت.
ـ ملعقة سكر غير مطحون 


مقادير الحشوة:

ـ عـلبـتا قـشطة نستـلة او اي نـوع آخر ـ 3 علب جبن فيلادلفيا ـ بيضتان ـ علبة زبد صغيرة ـ ثلاثة أرباع كأس صغير سكر ناعم ـ ملعقة فانيليا صغيرة.



طريقة التحضير:

1 ـ ضعي مقادير الحشوة في الخلاط الكهربائي، ثم اخلطي جميع المقادير مع بعضها البعض لمدة خمس دقائق 

2 ـ ضعي البسكويت المطحون في الصينية المخصصة لتحضير الكعكة، ثم اضيفي الزبد الى البسكويت واخلطيهما معا ثم ضعيها في الصينية

3 ـ اضيفي خـليـط الجـبـن فوق البسكويـت بحـيث يغـطـيه تمـامـا ثم ضعي الصينية في الفرن لمدة ثلث سـاعة فقط حتى لا يحـترق الجـبن

4 ـ اتركي الصينية حتى تبرد لمدة 10 دقائق، ثم ضعيها في الثلاجة لمدة ساعتين على الاقل. اضيفي الفاكهة المعلبة بنكهة التوت أو الفراولة حسب الرغبة.

----------


## شجن

كيكة القهوة الرخامية بالتوت 



كيكة القهوة الرخامية بالتوت

مقادير الكيك

1 كوب دقيق 
2/1 كوب سكر
1 م ص بايكنج باودر
4/1 م ص بايكنج صودا
4/1 م ص ملح
1 علبة صغيرة جبنة فيلادلفيا
4/1 زبدة لينة = 2/1 إصبع
4/1 كوب حليب 
1 م ص بشر ليمون
1 بيضة 
4/1 كوب مربى توت

التغطية

2/1 كوب سكر بودرة
1 م ط عصير ليمون
2 م ص زبدة لينة
4/1 كوب شرائح لوز

الطريقة

- يحمى الفرن لـ 350 ْف = 170 ْم – ندهن صينية فرن مربعة مقاس 8 بوصة
- في وعاء نخلط جميع مقادير الكيك ما عدا مربى التوت ونخفقها مدة 2 دقيقة 
- نضع الخليط في الصينية وبواسطة ملعقة صغيرة نسقط مربى التوت في أماكن متفرقة من خليط الكيك
وبالسكين نحرك المربى حتى يأخذ شكل رخامي
- ندخل الصينية الفرن لمدة 25 – 30 دقيقة أو حتى تخرج السكين نظيفة إذا غرزناها في الكيك—نخرجها من الفرن ونتركها لتبرد قليلاً
- في وعاء صغير نخفق مقادير التغطية ما عدا اللوز ونغطي بها الكيك وهو دافئ ثم نرش شرائح اللوز وتقدم دافئة

----------


## شجن

معجنات اللبنه والزيتون 




المقادير

• 2 كأس كبير دقيق.

• ملعقتي أكل حليب نيدو.

• ملعقة أكل سكر(حبة صغيرة) + ملعقة صغيرة ملح.

• ملعقة أكل خميرة بيرة سريعة الذوبان.

• بيضة واحدة.

• 3/1 كأس كبيرة زيت عافية.

• ½ كأس كبيرة ماء.

• ¼ كيلو لبنة تقريباً + زيتون أخضرمحشي (حبات صغيرة).


الطريقه 

1. يوضع الدقيق والحليب والسكر والخميرة في زبدية.

2. يضاف الزيت والبيض ويفرك الدقيق بالأصابع.

3. يضاف الماء وتعجن العجينة باليد أو الخلاط الكهربائي.

4. تغطى العجينة وتترك لمدة نصف ساعة أو أكثر حتى تخمر.

5. تفرد العجينة بواسطة النشابة على الخشبة المخصصة لذلك.

6. تقطع شرائح مستطيلة ثم تلف كل شريحة على قمع وترص في صينية مدهونة بقليل من الزيت.

7. بعد الانتهاء من عمل الحبات كلها يدهن الوجه بالبيض المخفوق.

8. تخبز في فرن متوسط الحرارة ولمدة 20 دقيقة تقريباً حتى تحمر قليلا.

9. ترفع الصينية من الفرن وتترك حتى تبرد قليلا.

10. تحشى الحبات باللبنة بواسطة ملعقة صغيرة ثم توضع حبة زيتون في كل حبة.


ويمكن اضافة جبنه  او زعتر

----------


## شجن

الكبسة 


طبق الكبسة بكتف الغنم شهي ولذيذ



المقادير:

2 كوب أرز مزة بسمتي بوندي
4 ملعقة كبيرة زيت أو سمن
3 حبة كبيرة بصل مفروم
3 فص ثوم مفروم
1 كيلو كتف غنم صحيح أو مقطع
3 حبة كبيرة طماطم مقشرة منزوعة البذور مفرومة
2 ورقة غار (لوري)
2 عود قرفة (دارسين)
6 حبات قرنفل
1/2 ملعقة صغيرة هيل مطحون
1/4 ملعقة صغيرة زعفران مطحون
1/2 ملعقة صغيرة كركم
3 حبات لومي صحيح مثقوب
2 ملعقة صغيرة بهارات مشكلة
2 ملعقة صغيرة ملح
4 ملعقة كبيرة معجون طماطم (صلصة)
لوز وصنوبر مقلي للزينة

الطريقة:

* اغسلي الأرز بالماء الصافي عدة مرات، انقعيه في ماء دافئ مملح 15-20 دقيقة صفيه.

* سخني الزيت في قدر كبير اقلي البصل والثوم إلى أن يصبح ذهبي اللون اضيفي اللحم وقلبيه إلى أن يصبح بني اللون، اغمري اللحم بالماء، اضيفي الطماطم والبهارات واطبخي على نار متوسطة 1/2 1-2 ساعة إلى أن ينضج اللحم

* دعي اللحم جانباً صفي المرق اضيفي المزيد من الماء ليصبح 1/2 3 كوب ضعي المرق في قدر اضيفي اللحم والملح والمعجون. 

* دعي المرق يغلي ثم اضيفي الأرز قلبي غطي القدر واتركي الكبسة تطهى على نار هادئة 30-40 دقيقة إلى أن تنضج

* ضعي الأرز في طبق التقديم ثم ضعي عليه اللحم والمكسرات

----------


## شجن

لفات القرفة بمربى المشمش

المقادير

للعجينة:
4/1 2 م ص خميرة فورية 
4/1 كوب سكر
3/2 1 كوب حليب قليل الدسم 0 دافيء0
4/1 كوب زبدة مذابة
4 م ص روح الفانيليا
2 صفار بيض كبير
5 كوب دقيق 
2 م ص ملح
3/2 كوب سكر أسمر
2 م ص قرفة ناعمة
2/1 كوب مربى مشمش0 مذاب0

الصوص

1 م ط زبدة لينة
1 كوب سكر بودرة
1 م ط حليب
2/1 م ص روح الفايليا

الطريقة

- نخلط الخميرة + 1 م ط سكر+الحليب في إناء كبير ونغطيه ونتركه 5 دقائق
- ثم نضيف الزبدة والفانيليا وصفار البيض ونخلط 
- نضيف باقي السكر و2/1 4 كوب دقيق والملح للخميرة ونعجن ، ننقل العجين على طاولة مرشوشة دقيق ونكمل عجنها مع إضافة الدقيق حسب الحاجة حتى تتكون عجينة مطاطية ، توضع في إناء مدهون وتغطى وتترك لترفخ 1 ساعة 
- تبط العجينة وتترك لترتاح 5 دقائق ، ثم تقسم بالنصف 0 أو ممكن نتركها قسم واحد0 ونفردها ولكن لا تكون رقيقة 
- نخلط القرفة والسكر الأسمر ونرشه على العجينة وتلف وتقطع دوائر ( حوالي سمك 1 بوصة أو 2/1 1 سم ) وترص في صينية مدهونة وتغطى وتترك حوالي 2/1 ساعة، ننزع الغطاء وتدخل فرن بحرارة 350 ْف لمدة 35 دقيقة أو حتى ترتفع وتأخذ لون من تحت ثم نفتح عليها النار من فوق لتحمر قليلا
- نخرجها من الفرن ونتركها تبرد 10 دقائق ثم نرفعها من الصينية وندهنها بمربى المشمش ( نخلط معه قليل من الماء ونسخنه قليل حتى يسيل)

- للصوص: نخفق ملعقة الزبدة حتى تنعم ثم نضيف باقي المقادير حتى تختلط فقط ثم نزين بها اللفات

----------


## شجن

المقـلوبة ...... 

المقادير : 

دجاجة أو لحمة مقطعة قطع صغيرة 
خضار مقطعة مكعبات أو حلقات ( بطاطس + كوسة + باذنجان .. ) 
كوبين أرز أو على حسب عدد الأشخاص 
طماطم مطحونة 
بصل 
بهارات مشكلة ، زعفران ، هيل 

الطريقــة : 

يغسل الرز بـماء فاتر وينقع و يصفى من جميع الماء .. وينقع الزعفران في ماء دافئ .. 
تقلى الخضار في الزيت وتصفى .. ويسلق الرز في ماء مغلي مع الملح ومكعب ماجي لمدة 6 دقائق ثم يصفى .. 
نحمر البصل مع البهارات ثم نضيف الدجاج ( وان كانت لحمة يراعى أن تكون مدة النضج اكبر ) ثم الطماطم وقليل من الماء ثم نضيف الخضار المقلية ونقلبها جيداً ، بحيث لا يجف الماء ونساوي الخضار والدجاج في قاع القدر .. ثم يوضع فوقها الرز ويصب عليه السمنة والزعفران ويغطى القدر ويوضع على نار هادئة لمدة ساعة أو اقل .. وبعد النضج يقلب القدر في صحن التقـديم أو ينكب الرز أولا ثم الدجاج والخضار فوقه .. 
وبالهناء والعافية ،،

----------


## شجن

المقادير:- 

2 كلغ من صدور الدجاج المسحب والمزال عنها الجلدة 
زيت سبراي للطبخ الصحي
كوبان من عصير الليمون الحامض
ملعقة طعام 7 بهارات المطحونة
رشة من الملح حسب الطلب
ملعقة شاي البهار المطحون 
رشة فلفل ابيض مطحون رشة مستكة مطحونة 

الطريقة:- 

• قطعي الدجاج بحجم أصابع اضيفي اليه جميع المقادير واخلطي جيدا اتركي المزيج في الثلاجةمدة 24 ساعة
• ضعي المزيج في صينية ورشيها بالزيت الصحي وادخليها الى فرن مرتفع الحرارة 250 درجة مئوية لمدة 45 دقيقة او حتى ينضج 
• قدمي الطبق مع الثوم بالحامض والزيت.

----------


## شجن

تشيـز كيـك 2 
المقادير : 
ثلاث علب بسكـويت + ملعقة زبدة + 12حبة جبن كيري + 3 بيضات + ¾ كاس سكر +عصير ليمون + فانيـليا + علبة زبادي + ½ كاس سكر + فانيـليا 


الطريقــة : 
يطحن البسكويت ويحمس بالزبدة لمدة 3 دقائق ثم يرص في الصينية , يخلط الجبن والبيض والسكر وعصير الليمون بالخلاط ,ثم يصب على طبقة البسكويت وتوضع الصينية في الفرن لمدة 20 د. ثم تترك لتبرد .. تخلط علبة الروب والسكر والفانيليا وتوضع في فوق الطبقة الاخيرة وتوضع في الفرن لمدة 10 دقائق ثم تدخل في الثلاجـة .

----------


## شجن

كعكة الأناناس

المقادير: 

-8 ملاعق كبيرة زبدة (مقطعة)
-2 ملعقة كبيرة قشرة برتقال مبشور
-نصف كوب سكر بني ناعم
-4 بيضات
-كوب وربع دقيق ذاتي التخمر
-ربع ملعقة صغيرة بيكنج باودر
-كوب ونصف حليب جوز الهند
-نصف كوب جوز مقطع
-ربع كوب أناناس مقطع
-ثلاث أرباع كوب عصير أناناس
-3 ملاعق كبيرة مربى الأناناس
-4 ملاعق كبيرة جوز هند مجفف....

طريقة التحضير: 

1-تدهن صينية معك مدورة بالزيت أو الزبدة المذوبة، تخفق الزبدة وقشر البرتقال والسكر في وعاء صغير بمضرب كهربائي حتى يصبح المزيج خفيفا.
2-يضاف البيض تدريجيا مع الاستمرار في الخفق، ينقل المزيج إلى وعاء كبير ويضاف إليه الدقيق المنخول، البيكنج باودر، حليب جوز الهند، الجوز ومكعبات الأناناس
3-يحرك عصير الأناناس مع المزيج، يوزع المزيج في الصينية المجهزة، يخبز في فرن معتدل الحرارة لمدة 45 دقيقة تقريبا.
4-ترفع الكعكة من الفرن وتترك لتبرد، يدهن سطح الكعكة بالمربى ويرش بجوز الهند، وتقدم مع الكسترد الساخن حسب الرغبة.

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

فطائر  



المقادير:

3 كاس دقيق -فاخر 1/2 كاس -زبدة 5 ملاعق حليب بودره - بيضة واحده + رشة -ملح 1 ملعقه كبيره بيكنغ -بودر ماء حسب الرغبه .


الطريقة: 

تخلط جميع المقادير و تترك حتى تخمرلمدة نصف ساعه وتفرد وتشكل وتحشى حسب الرغبه باى حشوه ثم تقلى في الزيت الساخن. و بالهنا و الشفاء .

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[ALIGN=CENTER]بيتزا خضار رهيبة ... 



 المقادير:

مقادير العجينة : 2/1 2 كوب طحين - 2/1 كوب لبن المراعي - بيالة ( استكانة ) شاي زيت - 2/1 ملعقة صغيرة ملح - 2 ملعقة طعام خميرة - ملعقة طعام باكنج باودر - 2/1 1 ملعقة طعام حليب - 2/1 1 ملعقة طعام سكر - ماء للعجن .... مكونات الحشوة : - مايونيز , صلصة طماطم - فلفل أخضر مقطع قطعا صغيرة - طماطم مقطعة قطعا صغيرة - زيتون مقطع - فطر (اختياري) - خليط من جبنة موزاريلا مبشورة + جبنة تشيدر مبشورة - قليل من الأوريجانو الناعم


الطريقة: 

طريقة العجينة : يخلط الطحين مع البكنج باودر والخميرة والملح والسكر والحليب ثم يضاف نصف مقدار الزيت ويخلط جيدا ثم يضاف إليها اللبن ثم تعجن بالماء حتى تتكون عجينة قابلة للتشكيل ثم يضاف النصف المتبقي من الزيت ويعجن جيدا ثم تترك العجينة حتى تخمر ... نقوم بفرد العجينة على سطح مدهون بالزيت لسمك نصف سم تقريبا ثم تقطع بواسطة القطاعة إلى دوائر صغيرة ثم نقوم بوضع الحشو عليها كما ترغبين ويمكن تشكيل مجموعات منها بحشوات مختلفة ... طريقة وضع الحشوة : نقوم بدهن وجه العجينة بخليط متساوي من المايونيز وصلصة الطماطم ثم نقوم بوضع الفلفل الأخضر المقطع قطع صغيرة ثم نضع الطماطم المقطعة قطع صغيرة ثم نضع الزيتون المقطع ويمكن وضع بعض الفطر ثم نرش على الوجه خليط من جبنة الموزاريلا المبشورة مع جبنة الشيدر المبشورة ونرش عليها القليل من الأوريجانو الناعم ثم نخبزها في فرن متوسط الحرارة حتى تنضج وتؤكل وهي ساخنة .. 

بالهناء والعافيه  


 فــــــــروته.. [/ALIGN]

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[ALIGN=CENTER]
فطائر التقديم



  المقادير:  
كيلوطحين فاخر- نصف كاس زيت ونصف ملعقه ملح - 3اكواب ماء بياله او فنجان القهوه سكر 2ملعقه خميره فوريه كوب ونصف حليب بودر 

المقادير:  
يفرغ الطحين في اناء بلاستيك ثم يرش عليه الملح والزيت ويفرك يذوب الحليب مع الخميره مع السكر في الماء ثم ترش على الطحين مع عجنها وتغطي وتوضع في مكان دافي لمدة ثلاث ارباع الساعه وتحشى و تشكل على حسب الرغبه. وبالعااااااافيه  [/ALIGN]

----------


## شجن

سمبوسك 





(( المقادير )):- 
• 2 كأس كبيردقيق.
• 2-3 ملاعق أكل زيت
• قليل ملح.
• ماء للعجن (كأس إلا ربع كبيرماء) 

(( الحشوة )):- 
• ¼ - ½ حزمه بفدونس
• ¼ كيلو لحم مفروم تقريباً
• 1-2 حبة بصل كبيرة / بيضة مسلوقة
• ½ ملعقة صغيرة ملح و ½ ملعقة صغيرة فلفل أسود.
• يوضع الدقيق في زبدية ثم يضاف إليه مقدارالزيت ويفرك الدقيق بالأصابع بعد إضافة الملح.
• تضاف كمية الماء دفعة واحدة وتعجن العجينة باليد أوبالعجانة الخاصة ثم تغطى العجينة، وتترك لمدة ساعة وبذلك تكون جاهزة لعمل حبات السمبوسك.

(( حشوة اخرى )):
• ¼ كيلو لحم مفروم تتبع الطريقة السابقة.
• 1 حبة بطاطس مسلوقة ومهروسة
• 1 حبة فلفل حار يقطع شرائح صغيرة.
• يخلط المفروم مع البطاطس والفلفل وتحشر به حبات السمبوسك الصغيرة الحجم.

(( طريقة التحضير )):- 
طريقة عمل المفروم
1. توضع اللحمة المفرومة في طاوة ويضاف إليها البصل والملح والفلفل الأسود وترفع على النارحتى تشرب اللحمة ماؤها مع التقليب والدق بالملعقة.
2. ترفع من على الناروتترك حتى تبرد.
3. يضاف البقدونس والبيضة المقطعة إلى قطع صغيرة وبذلك تكون الحشوة جاهزة

طريقة عمل الحبات
1. تقطع العجيئة إلى قطع صغيرة وتفرد قطعة قطعة خفيفة بالنشابة أوبالمكينة الخاصة بذلك.
2. نضع ملعقة أكل من المفروم ثم تقفل بالطريقة المعتادة.
3. ترص في تبسي عليه رشة من الدقيق حتى لا تلتصق العجينة فيه وبعد الانتهاء من عمل الحبات تقلى في زيت حارنسببأ (ليس مدخن). 


بالصحه والعافيه

----------


## شجن

بسكويت الجبن


المقادير:

كوب ونصف طحين
1ملعقة شاي مسحوق الخردل 
5ملاعق طعام زبدة
1ملعقة شاي كمون
كوب ونصف جبنة شيدر مبشوره
1صفار بيض



الطريقة

1-يخلط الطحين ومسحوق الخردل وينخل
2-يعجن الطحين بالزبده ثم يضاف الكمون والجبنه
وصفار البيض ويخلط جيدا
3-ترق العجينة بسماكة 4 ملم وتقطع بقطاعة البسكويت
4-تصف في صينية وتوضع في فرن بدرجة (150)لمدة (14 دقيقه)


عليكم بالف عافية

----------


## شجن

كفتة اللحم 



المقادير:
كيلو لحمة مفرومه
بصله مفرومه ناعم
2 فلفل اخضر حار مفروم ناعم
3 ملاعق شاي زنجبيل طازج مفروم ناعم
3 فصوص ثوم مهروسه
ملعقة شاي هيل مطحون
بيضه
ثلث كوب توست مطحون ناعم
ملح وفلفل
2 ملعقه كبيره زيت او سمن حسب الرغبه

مقادير الصلصه
ملعقة زيت او سمنه حسب الرغبه
بصله مقطعه شرايح
فلفل اخضر حار مقطع ناعم حبه واحده
3 ملاعق شاي جنزبيل طازج فروم ناعم
2 فص ثوم مهروس
ملعقه شاي كركم
3 ملاعق شاي كزبره ناشفه مطحونه
ملعقتين شاي كمون مطحون
ملعقة شاي فلفل حار مطحون 
ملعقتين كبيره خل ابيض
كوب وثلث ماء
ثلاثة ارباع كوب لبن زبادي
كوب وربع حليب جوز الهند

معليش المكونات كثيره بس الطريقه جدا سهله

الطريقه:
1) خذي صينيه فرن وضعي فيها ورق زبده ثم ضعي اللحم في زبديه كبيره وضعي عليه البصل والفلفل والجنزبيل والثوم الهيل والبيضه والخبز المطحون والملح والفلف واخلطيه جيدا الى ان يمتزج الخليط ثم كوريه كور متوسطة الحجم وضعيه في الصينيه ( انا بعد ما حطيته في الصينيه حطيته في الثلاجه شويه)




2) سخني الزيت في مقلاه واقلي كور اللحم في الزيت على دفعتين الى ان يصبح لون كور اللحم بنيه ثم اخرجيها وضعيها في صحن



3) لتحضير الصلصه:
سخني ملعقه الزيت في قدر ثم اضيفي البصل الفلفل والجنزبيل والثوم والكركم وقلبيه على نار هادئه الى ان يذبل البصل ويصبح ناعم ثم اضيفي الكزبره والكمون الفلفل البودره والخل وكرات اللحم والماء وقلبي الكل بخفه وغطيه واطبخيه لمده 30 دقيقه 



4) اخلطي اللبن الزبادي مع حليب جوز الهند واضيفيه على كرات اللحم ودعيه لمده عشر دقائق اخرى وغطي القدر بس نصف تغطيه يعني خلي من جهه مفتوح شويه



ثم قدميه


منقول

----------


## شجن

القطايف



المقاديـر: 
كوب من الدقيق. كوبان من السميد. ملعقة صغيرة باكنج باودر.
ملعقة كبيرة سكر. 3 فناجين ماء. ربع ملعقة ملح.



طريقة التحضير :
ينخّل الدقيق والسميد، ويرش الملح ويضاف كلٌّ من البكنج باودر والسكر.
توضع المواد السابقة في الخلاط الكهربائي ويضاف الماء بالتدريج.
يترك الخليط لمدة ربع إلى نصف ساعة على الأكثر حتى يخمر.
نشعل الغاز ونضع فوقه مقلاة من التيفال حتى تسخن.

نسكب في المقلاة قرصاً بمقدار المغرفة، ونتركه على النار حتى تختفي 
آثار العجين، ثم نرفعها بالمغرفة المبسطة ونضعها فوق جريدة أو قطعة
من القماش حتى تبرد.
نحشو الأقراص إما بالجوز الممزوج بالسكر والقرفة أو بالجبن الأبيض 
المحلى بالسكر. ندهن الأقراص بالسمن ونحمّرها بالفرن أو نقليها بالسمن
ثم نغمسها بالقطر المحضر مسبقاً ، ونقدمها ساخنة.
وبالهناا ...

----------


## شجن

معكرونة باللبن الزبادي 



المقادير :

· علبة معكرونة حبات صغيرة.
· 3 علب لبن زبادي.
· 4 ملاعق أكل زيت زيتون.
· 2 فص ثوم مدقوق.
· ملعقة صغيرة ملح.
· 2/1 ملعقة صغيرة فلفل أسود.
· 4/1 معلقة صغيرة قرفة ناعمة.
· بصل أخضر مفروم.


الطريقة :

1- تسلق المعكرونة بالماء والملح ثم تصفى.
2- يخلط اللبن الزبادي والثوم والقرفة الناعمة والفلفل الأسود والملح وزيت الزيتون خلطاً جيداً.
3- تسكب المعكرونة في طبق التقديم ثم يسكب فوقها صلصة اللبن الزبادي وتزين بالبصل الأخضر المفروم.




عليكم بألف عافية

----------


## شجن

الكبة المبرومة 
المقاديرررررررر:
العجينة 
كيلو برغل غامق
كيلو لحمة هبرة
بصلة ملح بهار رشة كمون

الحشوة :
نصف كيلو لحم غنم مفروم ناعماً
نصف كيلو لحم غنم مفروم خشناً 
فستق حلبي ( كمية كبيرة حسب الذوق لأن منظر الكبة النهائي سيشبه حلو البرما أو المبرومة )
ملح بهار قرفة حسب الذوق

* ننقع البرغل بالماء البارد قليلاً ثم يصفى من الماء و يطحن ثلاث مرات على ماكينة طحن اللحمة .
* ندعك البرغل باليد أو على العجانة الكهربائية مدة خمس دقائق ثم نضيف الهبرة و ندعك حتى نحصل على العجينة .
*·نقلي اللحم الخشن و نتبله بالبهارات و ندعه حتى يبرد .
* نخلط اللحم الني و المقلي و الفستق حتى نحصل على عجينة متجانسة ( استخدامنا نوعين من اللحمة حتى تبقى الحشوة متماسكة أثناء تقطيع الكبة ).
* ندهن صينية فرن بالسمنة .
* نفرد قسم من عجينة الكبة على ورق نايلون مبلول بالماء على شكل مستطيل متوسط الحجم و نضع قسم من الحشوة في المنتصف ثم نلف النايلون من أحد الأطراف فتلتف معها الكبة, و لكن يجب أن تلف العجينة مرة واحدة فقط .........أي أننا لن نلف العجينة فوق بعضها البعض ( سنحصل على طبقة واحدة من العجينة و في المنتصف الحشوة )........ 
* بعد ما لفينا العجينة فوق الحشوة بمساعدة ورق النايلون , نملس السطح باليد المبلولة بالماء و نسد الأطراف بعجينة الكبة ( يعني رح يكون الشكل النهائي تقريباً مثل الكبة المقلية و لكن طبعاً الحجم أكبر ) و ننقلها بحذر للصينية المدهونة بالسمنة .

* بهذه الطريقة نحصل على أول أسطوانة نضعها في الصينية و نكرر العملية و نصف الأسطوانة الثانية ثم الثالثة و لكن ننتبه أن لا تلتصق كل اسطوانة بالأخرى و هكذا حتى تنتهي الكمية 
* بطرف السكينة الغير حاد نرسم خطوطاً مائلة على وجه الكبة المبرومة لنحدد القطع بحيث تغرز السكينة بشكل لطيف (حجم القطع مثل حلو البرما تماماً ( .
* نغمر الكبة تماماً بالسمنة و نضعها في فرن متوسط حتى تنضج .
* تصفى من السمنة و بعد أن تبرد قليلاً تقطع ( إذا قطعت الكبة و هي ساخنة تتفتفت ) و تقدم .
صحه و عافيه على قلبكم

----------


## شجن

فطيـــرة التفـــاح 

المقــاديــــر : * اربع تفاحات كبار او ست صغيرة* كوب وثلاث ارباع طحين . نصف كوب زبدة . نصف كوب سكر . رشة ملح  ثلاث ارباع ملعقة قرفه. بيضة واحدة . صينية عمل الفطيرة. 

الطـريقــة : 

اغسلي التفاح وقشريه , أضيفي للتفاح القرفة وملعقتي طعام ماء و ربع كوب سكر, اطبخيها على نار خفيفة حتى تنضج , ضعيها في صحن واتركيها حتى تبرد
الان حضرنا الحشوة ودحين الى العجينة : الان ضعي جميع الطحين وعليه 
نص كوب زبدة, ملعقتين أكل سكر , افركي الزبدة والطحين زييين حتى يصبحو فتات مهم جدا خطوة الفرك , اعملي حفرة في وسط الخليط, أضيفي 8/1 كوب ماء ((طبعا الثمن نص الربع)) للتوضيح فقط! يعجن بالماء حتى يصبح عجينة مناسبة وعلى فكرة اضافة الماء تعتمد على الطحين وممكن تحتاجي الى ماء اكثر حتى يصبح لديك عجينة مناسبة . اتركيها ترتاح في الثلاجة لمدة ساعة بعد لفها بكيس بلاستيكي, العجينة ممكن تعمليها قبل بيوم وممكن تبقى صالحة لمدة ثلاث ايام .ادهني اطراف العجينة بالبيض المخفوق بواسطة الفرشاة إضغطي بإصبعيك على العجينة  وبشدة إقطعي الزيادة بالسكين ولتحت اجعلي السكينة تقطع الى الاسفل
 رشي وجهها بالسكر إخبزيها على درجة حرارة 230 س ،لعشر دقائق وبعد كده قللي الحرارة الى 180 س ،لعشرين دقيقة اخرى حتى تكتسب الوجه الذهبي الجميل ، بس عاد انتي شيكي عليها دايما. يعني راقبيها.

----------


## شجن

شاورما





المقادير
1000 غرام لحم الفيليه، مقطع إلى قطع طولية متوسطة السماكة.
200 غرام دهن، مفرومة فرماً ناعماً.
2 بصلتان كبيرتان، مقشرتان ومفطعتان إلى جوانح.
1/4 كوب زيت نباتي.
1/2 كوب خل.
1/2 ملعقة طعام ملح (حسب الرغبة).
1 ملعقة طعام سبع بهارات مطحونة للشاورما.
1 ملعقة صغيرة حبوب هال.
1 ملعقة صغيرة جوز الطيب مطحون.
الطريقة
ـ إنقعي اللحم المقطع لمدة 12 ساعة أي ليلة كاملة مع السبع بهارات والملح وحب الهال وجوزة الطيب والخل والزيت النباتي.
ـ ذوبي الدهن في قدر عميقة على النار. اضيفي اللحم المنقوع (بعد تصفيته) بعدما يحمر ما تبقى من الدهن. قلبيه حتى يحمر. أضيفي البصل ثم غطي القدر واتركيها على النار لمدة 40 دقيقة أو حتى ينضج اللحم.
ـ قدمي الشاورما ساخنة مع النعناع والطرطور والطماطم المشوية.

بألف عافية

----------


## شجن

طريقة عمل الكنافة بالعيش توست 

المقادير:

خمس كاسات كبيرة عيش توست ناعم ، واحد كأس سمن ، واحد كأس جبنة موزاريللا مبشورة ، واحد كأس شيرة (قطر) ، واحد كأس كبير حليب سائل ، ملعقتان طعام سميد ، علبة قشطة التاج ، علبة قشطة بلادي ، نصف كأس لوز محمص ومفروم أو فستق .

الطريقة :

1-  يطحن العيش توست في الماكينة ثم يسخن السمن على النار وتدهن الصينية بالسمنة .

2-  يبث العيش بالسمن الساخن جيداً ثم يفرد في الصينية ويكبس باليد .

3-  توضع عليه القشطة وجبنة الموزاريللا .

4-  يوضع الحليب مع السميد على النار ويحرك حتى يثخن قليلاً ثم يفرد فوق الجبنة .

5-  تغطى الصينية بقصدير وتدخل فرن متوسط الحرارة لمدة 25 إلى 30 دقيقة حتى تحمر.

6-   تقلب في صحن دائري وتسقى بالشيرة الباردة وتجمل باللوز المحمص وتقدم ساخنة . 

(5)(5)

----------


## شجن

لزانيا
المقادير : 
معكرونا لزانيـــا
جبن ريكوتا 
صلصة اللحم المفروم
1,5كوب بصل مقطع
4 فص ثوم مفروم( حســب الرغبه طبعــاً )
خمس حبات طماطم مطحونة
علبتين " طماطم صاص " -ليست الصلصة -
نص كيلو لحم مفروم مطبوخ 
ملح وفلفل أسود 
ملعق أكل ريحان يابس 
ربع ملعقه صغيره زعتر 

الطريقة 

يسخن قليل من زيت الزيتون ويضاف البصل والثوم و والبهارات الجافة ويقلى إلى أن ينضج البصل ثم يضاف الطماطم المطحون والصاص ويترك يغلي تقريباً 15 دقيقة ثم يضاف اللحم المفروم المطبوخ ويترك يغلي إلى أن يثخن قليلاً ثم يضاف الملح والفلفل والأسود 
الصلصلة البيضاء: 
علبة جبن "ريكوتا "
بيضة
ملعقة بقدونس 
فلفل أسود 
تُمزج جميعها جــيـداً .. 

والأن بقي من المقادير نص كوب جبنة بارميزان مبشورة 
كوب جبنة موزريلا مبشورة
وطبعاً ما ننسى : 9حبات مكرونة لزانيا مسلوقة
طريقة عمل صينية اللزانيا:
في صينية مستطيلة يوضع قليل من صلصة اللحم المفروم ثم طبقة من المكرونة 
(ثلاث حبات) ثم طبقة من الصلصة البيضاء ثم صلصة اللحم المفروم ثم يرش جبة
بارميزان ثم طبقة من جبنة الموزريلا ثم تعاد هذه الطبقات 
ثلاث مرات .. تغطى الصينية بالقصدير وتدخل في فرن ساخن على درجة 375ف لمدة 25 دقيقة
ثم يرفع القصدير وتترك الصينية في الفرن لمدة 20 دقيقة أو إلى أن يذوب الجبن

----------


## شجن

أورتولانا بيتزا



المقادير:
ـ علبة عجينة البيتزا (من غير خميرة) ـ علبة صلصة البيتزا ـ كوسة مقطعة لشرائح رفيعة ـ حبة طماطم مقطعة لشرائح رفيعة ـ ربع فليفلة خضراء مقطعة لشرائح رفيعة ـ حبة باذنجان مقطعة لشرائح رفيعة ـ ملعقتا شرائح زيتون أخضر ـ ربع ملعقة شاي فلفل اسود ـ ربع كوب جبن موزاريلا مبشور.
طريقة التحضير:
1ـ رقي العجينة في طبق البيتزا ثم امسحيها بالصلصة 2 ـ ضعي جميع الخضراوات والزيتون على الصلصة ثم رشيها بالفلفل الاسود وانثري الجبن المبشور على الوجه 3 ـ ادخليها الفرن بدرجة 240 درجة مئوية لمدة 15 دقيقة، ثم قدميها ساخنة.

----------


## شجن

بسكوت الشوكولاته بالكريمه السريعه 

[IMG]http://www.hersheys.com/kisses/img/recipe_3097_blarney_*******.jpg[/IMG]

المقادير :
كأس زبده 
كأس سكّر 
بيضة 
ملعقة شاي فانيلا 
1-3/4 كؤوس طحين المتعدّد الأغراض
1/2 كأس كاكو بودره 
1-1/2 ملاعق شاي بكنج بودر
1/2 ملعقة شاي ملح
شوكولاتة الخاصه بالكوكيز
كريمه البسكويت السريعه : 3/4 كأس سكّر مطحون
3 إلى 4 ملاعق شاي حليب
1/4 ملعقة شاي فانيلا 

3 أو 4 قطرات لون غذاء أخضر 
الطريقه : 

لعمل البسكويت : 
اخفقي الزبد والسكّر والبيض والفانيلا في طاسة حتى يمتزجو بشكل جيد . حركي الطحين والكاكو والبكنج بودر والملح مع بعضهم البعض جيدا ، اضيفي خليط الطحين بشكل تدريجي لخليط الزبده واخفقيهم جيدا. قسمي العجينة بالنصف وافردي كلّ نصف على صينيه مستطيله مدهونه . شكّلي كلّ نصف خطوط مستطيله وبرّديها على الأقل 8 ساعات .
سخني الفرن . قطعي المستطيلات إلى 3/8 شرائح لتعطيك الشكل المربع . إخبزيها لمدة 15 دقيقة برّديها بالكامل أعدي الكريمه السريعه كالأتي : كريمه البسكويت السريعه : حرّكي سوية 3/4 كأس سكّر مطحون ،ومن 3 إلى 4 ملاعق شاي حليب،و 1/4 ملعقة شاي فانيلا و3 أو 4 قطرات لون غذاء أخضر في طاسة صغيرة واخفقيهم جيدا حتى يثخنو قليلا .
رشي البسكويتات بخطوط على قمّة البسكوت . ضعي قطعة شوكولاتة الخاصه بالكوكيز على كل بسكوته وقدميها فورا .

----------


## شجن

البسكويت البسيط 



المقادير :
شوكولاتة الخاصه بالكوكيز 
1 حليب مكثّف ومحلّى 
3/4 كأس زبدة 
كأسين بسكويت مطحون 
ملعقة شاي فانيلا 
حوالي 1/4 كأس سكّر خشن 
الطريقه :
سخني الفرن . اخفقي الحليب المكثّف مع الزبدة في طاسة ثم أضيفي الفانيلا والبسكويت ويقلب جيدا . شكليها إلى كرات ولفّيها في السكّر. ضعيها على صينيه مدهونه .
إخبزيها لمدة 6 إلى 8 دقائق اضغطي على كل بسكويته بحبه شوكولاته الخاصه بالكوكيز في مركز كلّ كرة . برّديها بالكامل ثم قدميها .

صحه وعافيه

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[ALIGN=CENTER]خلطة مطعم كنتاكي ومكدونالز السرية (تعالوا سوها في بيوتكم) 


يلا فسروا ذرعانكم وسوو احلى كنتاكي ومكدونالز في بيوتكم( ووفروا سعر الوجبه  ) 

ما عندكم عذر الخلطه السريه جبتها لكم....

وان شاء الله تطبقونها وتعجبكم[/ALIGN]    

[ALIGN=CENTER]دجاج كنتاكي المقلي التقليدي [/ALIGN]
المقادير 
دجاجة مقطعة قطع صغيرة 
كوب و نصف دقيق 
بهارات إيطالية مخلوطة ومجففة (هذا النوع لا يوجد عندنا) البديل له البهارات الايطالية المتوفرة عندنا 
كيس شوربة طماطم مجففة السريعة (ماجي او أي نوع) تجديها في السوبر ماركت 
2 بيضة مخفوقة جيدا 
ثلثين كوب حليب 
زيت للقلي يغطي حوالي نصف انش من المقلاة 


:: الطريقة :: 
نخلط الحليب و البيض ونضعه جانبا 
نخلط الدقيق و البهارات الإيطالية و مغلف الشوربة المجفف 
نغمس الدجاج في الحليب ثم خليط الدقيق ونضعه في الثلاجة لمدة نصف ساعة او ساعة 
ثم يقلي لمدة من 25 – 30 دقيقة مع التقليب عدة مرات ثم يجفف من الزيت و يقدم 

[ALIGN=CENTER]كنتاكي كول سلو [/ALIGN]


[ALIGN=CENTER]المقادير 
اكواب كرنب مقطع صغير 
ربع كوب جزر مبشور 
ثلث كوب سكر 
نصف ملعقة صغيرة ملح 
ثمن ملعقة صغيرة فلفل 
ربع كوب حليب 
نصف كوب مايونيز 
ربع كوب buttermilk تجديها في السوبر ماركت عند الأجبان و الزبدة 
ملعقة طعام و نصف خل ابيض 
2 ملعقة طعام و نصف عصير ليمون 


:: الطريقة :: 
نقطع الكرنب والجزر صغير جدا ثم في وعاء كبير نخلط بقية المقادير جيدا ونخفقها الى ان تصبح ناعمة ونخلطها مع الجزر والكرنب ثم نغطيها ونضعها في الثلاجة لمدة ساعتين على الاقل



[ALIGN=CENTER]:صوص ماكدونلدز بج ماك Big Mac [/ALIGN]

المقادير 
نصف كوب مايونيز 
2 ملعقة طعام صلصة فرنسية 
4 ملاعق صغيرة خيار مخلل مقطع صغير وليس شديد الملوحة 
ملعقة طعام بصل ابيض مهروس 
ملعقة صغيرة خل ابيض 
ملعقة صغيرة سكر 
ثمن ملعقة صغيرة ملح 


:: الطريقة :: 
نخلط جميع المقادير جيدا في وعاء صغير 
نغطي الوعاء ونضعه في الثلاجة عدة ساعات مع التقليب كل فترة حتى يمتزج الطعم جيدا 
الصوص يملئ حوالي كوب 
[/ALIGN]


[ALIGN=CENTER]تتبيلة البرجر لماكدونلدز [/ALIGN]

المقادير
4 ملاعق طعام ملح 
2 ملعقة طعام MSG 
ملعقة صغيرة فلفل 
ربع ملعقة صغيرة بصل بودرة 

الطريقة 
تخلط المقادير جيدا ويتبل بها اللحم المفروم ويشكل دوائر و يوضع في الثلاجة على الأقل لمدة ساعة 



[ALIGN=CENTER]الماك تشيكن Mac Chicken [/ALIGN]

[ALIGN=CENTER]:: المقادير ::
زيت للقلي 
بيضة 
كوب ماء 
2/3 كوب دقيق 
2 ملعقة صغيرة ملح 
ملعقة صغيرة بودرة بصل 
بهارات مخلوطة إيطالية 
ربع ملعقة صغيرة فلفل 
ثمن ملعقة صغيرة ثوم بودرة 
4 صدور دجاج فيليه 
خبز برجر بالسمسم 
خس مدور[/ALIGN]



[ALIGN=CENTER]ماك تشيكين صوص [/ALIGN]
[ALIGN=CENTER]
المقادير:
ربع كوب مايونيز 
نصف ملعقة صغيرة بودرة بصل 
تخلط جيدا وتوضع بالثلاجة لحين الاستخدام 


:: الطريقة :: 
نخفق البيضة و نخلطها مع كوب الماء في وعاء عميق 
نخلط الدقيق والملح و الفلفل والبهارات وبودرة البصل و الثوم في كيس بلاستيكي جيدا 
نقطع الصدور ونضغط عليها حتى تصبح بسمك حوالي ربع أنش ودائرية الشكل 
نضع الدجاج في الكيس البلاستيكي ونهز جيدا حتى يختلط بالمكونات ثم نغمسه في خليط البيض ثم مرة أخرى نضعها داخل الكيس ونهز حتى تختلط بالدقيق المخلوط جيدا ونضع الكيس المغلق في الثلاجة لمدة ساعة على الأقل ونحتفظ بخليط البيض ونغطيه ونضعه في الثلاجة 
ثم عند الطهي نغمسها في البيض مرة أخرى والدقيق نسخن الزيت الحار ونقليها الى ان تصبح ذهبية اللون و مقرمشة ثم نضعها على ورق خاص لامتصاص الزيت 
نحمص الخبز قليلا حتى لا يتففت منا نضع ملعقة من خليط المايونيز على الخبز ثم الخس المقطع صغير ثم الدجاج ويقدم [/ALIGN]

----------


## كراميل

ياعيني على الطباخه فرروته 
    خلاص راح اسويهم واعزم اعضاء المنتدى ككككك

   ........
  شيش طاووق
المقادير:

اربع صدور دجاج + مايونيز + ملح + فلفل اسودمطحون + حبه بصله + حبه فلفل اخضر + حبتان طماطم + اعواد اسنان


الطريقة: 

نقطع صدور الدجاج الى مكعبات ونضعه فى اناء ونضع عليه ملعقتان مايونيز وقليل ملح وقليل فلفل اسود ونضعه فى الثلاجه لمده نص ساعه ثم اقطع البصله الى مكعبات واقطع الفلفل الاخضر الى مكعبات واقطع الطماطم المكعبات واحضر عود الاسنان واضع فيه مكعب بصل ثم مكعب طماطم ثم مكعب فلفل اخضر ثم اضع قطعتان من الصدور ثم اضع ايضا مره اخرى مكعب بصل ثم مكعب طماطم ثم مكعب فلفل اخضر ثم اضعهم فى صينيه تيفال واغطى الصينيه واضع الصينيه على العين وتكون النار منخفضه جدا واقالبها من حين الى اخر الى ان تنضج . 

وبالهناء والعافيه
 كراميل

----------


## شجن

.*. شوكلاتة باتشي .*.




:: المقادير ::

كوب حليب بودر

كوب جوزالهند

كوب شوفان كويكر

علبه كبيره حليب مركز محلى

شكولاته بيضاء وبنية


*


:: طريقة التحضير ::

،:،:، *نحمص على النار الحليب البودره وجوز الهند والشوفان ،:،:،

،:،:، حتى نحصل على اللون البني الفاتح ،:،:،

،:،:، * نضيف الحليب المركز ونعجن المزيج حتى نحصل على،:،:،

،:،:، عجينة متماسكة ،:،:، 

،:،:، * نعمل نصف الكمية دوائر ونصفها مربعات ،:،:،

،:،:، * نسيح الشكولاته البيضاءفي حمام مائي ونغمس فيها ،:،:،

،:،:، قطع الشكولاته ،:،:،

،:،:، * نزينها بخطوط بالشكولاته البنية السايحة ,وكذلك النصف ،:،:،

،:،:، الاخربالعكس ،:،:،




.*. الملك شيكس Milkshakes .*.

،:،:، هم طبعا يستخدمون ماكينات خاصة لخفق الحليب ،:،:،

،:،:، ولكن الموجودة بالبيت تؤدي الغرض ،:،:،

.*. مليك شيك الفانيلا .*.

:: المقادير ::
2 كوب فانيلاا ايس كريم 
كوب حليب 
ربع كوب كريمة خفق 
3 ملاعق طعام سكر 
ثمن ملعقة صغيرة فانيلا 


:: الطريقة :: 
تخفق المقادير جيدا في الخلاط ثم نتوقف ثانية ونكرر العملية ثم يصب في اكواب التقديم 
بس من تجربتي لو عندك الايس كريم لا تضعيه مثلج بل اتركيه 5 دقائق عنده اخذه من الفريزر حتى يذوب الثلج قليلاا ونخفق جيدا حتى تصبح كالكريمة 


*

.*. مليك شيك بالشيكولاته .*.

:: المقادير ::
،:،:، مثل مقادير ميلك سيك الفانيلا ونضيف بدلها 2 ملعقة ،:،:،

،:،:، طعام شوكولاتة بودرة من نستلة ،:،:،

.*. مليك شيك الفراولة .*.

،:،:، نضيف 3 ملاعق طعام فراولة بودرة ونخفق ،:،:،

،:،:، ثم تقدم في الأكواب باردة ،:،:،

----------


## كراميل

اممممممممم يالذيذ يارايق 
 مره حلو الشوكولاته 
  يسلموا عنوني على الشوكولاته 
   ....
  النوع الأول : كرواسون باللبن 

المقادير : 

2و1/2كأس دقيق رقم 1 
ملعقة صغيرة خميرة 
ملعقة طعام سكّر 
ملعقة صغيرة بيكنج باودر 
1/2كأس زيت 
3/4لبن 
1/4ملعقة شاي ملح 
بيضتان 

تخلط جميع المقادير جيداً عدا البن يضاف بعد خلط المقادير السابقة جيداً 
تغط العجينه و تترك لتخمر ثلث ساعة 
الحشو 1-زعتر + زيت زيتون 
2-جبن فيتا سعودي + بقدونس أو نعناع طازج 
3-جبن شيدر 

الطريقة: 

يرق جزء من العجين على شكل دائرة و يقطع إلى ثمان أو أربعة أجزاء 
كما في الشكل التالي  


ابرمي كل جزء على شكل أسطوانة ثم أثني الطرفين على شكل هلال 
ادهني السطح بصفار بيضة مخلوط مع ملعقتي طعام حليب رينبو سائل 
و رشيه بالسمسم أو حبة البركة حسب الرغبة و هذا هو الشكل النهائي 


النوع الثاني: كرواسون 
المقادير: 

4 كاسات دقيق رقم 1 
6 ملاعق طعام حليب بودرة 
2 ملعقة طعام بيكنج باودر 
ملعقة طعام سكر 
نصف ملعقة شاي ملح 
ملعقة طعام خميرة 
ربع كأس زيت 

الحشو:جبن شيدر أو جبن أبيض أو زعتر أو دقة مع زيت زيتون 
إذا أردتن أن يكون حجم الكرواسون مثل الذي يباع في المخابز 
اتبعن الطريقة 
يرق جزء من العجينة بحيث يكون سميكاً يمسح بقليل من الزبد و يثنى على بعض ليكون كأنه نصف دائرة ثم يرق مرة أخرى بحيث تكون العجينة رقيقة نوعاً ما و هذه هي الصورة بعد رقها مرة أخرى 


باستخدام عجلة التقطيع و تبرم على شكل أسطوانة و إذا أردتن أن تكون خطوط اللف أكثر اسحبي طرف المثلث مع الاستمرار كله إلى النهاية و يمكن ثني الطرفين على شكل هلال أو تركهما 
يمسح الوجه بصفار البيض المخلوط مع حليب رينبو و هذه هي الصورة 





نسيت اقول لكم في الفطائر اللي نزلتها يكون طول الرول 15 سم تقريبًا والحشو يوضع 
عند أحد الطرفين ويلف وبعد النضج يقطّع إلى ثلاثة أو أربعة أجزاء بالورب وتكون بهذا الشكل 


ويمكن عمل البيتزا منها 


وهذه صورة خلية النحل 




أو الأقماع وتحشى الأقماع بالدجاج مع المايونيز أو الدجاج مع جبنة بوك 
وهذه هي الصور 



  كراميل

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

لمقادير:
الكمية تكفي لشخصين 
6 شرائح عجينة معكرونة اللازانيا 
1/4 كيلو لحمة مفرومة 
1 بصلة صغيرة 
1/2 ملعقة صغيرة ملح 
1/2 ملعقة صغيرة بهارات مشكلة 
8 حبات فطر (اختياري) 
4 ورقات ميرامية ناشفة 
1 ملعقة صغيرة زعتر ورق ناشف 
2 ملعقة طعام زيت زيتون 
3 سن ثوم 
1 ملعقة طعام معجون الطماطم مذوبة في 1/4 كوب ماء 
3 حبات طماطم وسط مقشرة ومقطعة 
6 شرائح جبنة شيدر أحمر (150 غرام تقريبا) 


الطريقة: 


تسلق قطع معكرونة اللزانيا نصف استواء في ماء مملح ومضاف له قليل من الزيت 
يفرم البصل ويوضع في قليل من زيت الزيتون في مقلاة عميقة أو قدر 
تقلب البصلة على نار وسط مع 1/4 ملعقة صغيرة من البهارات المشكلة ثم تترك حتى تصفر وتذبل 
تضاف اللحمة المفرومة وتضاف باقي البهارات للبصلة وتقلب معها حتى لا تتكتل اللحمة وحتى يصبح لون اللحم بني ويختفي اللون الأحمر 
تضاف البندورة المقشرة والمقطعة والفطر المقطع لشرائح والثوم المبشور للحم ويضاف ورق الزعتر الناشف والميرمية المفروكين ناعم 
يترك الخليط على النار هادئة حتى تذبل البندورة وتذوب تقريبا 
يضاف معجون الطماطم للحم ويملح الخليط ويترك على النار لبضع دقائق يكون الخليط مرق نوعا ما عند رفعه عن النار حتى تستوي المعكرونة عند إضافة الخليط لها 
يدهن بايركس مستطيل صغير ( طوله 20 سم وعرضه 15 سم) بزيت الزيتون ويوضع قليل من خليط اللحم في القاع حتى لا تحترق المعكرونة 
توضع 3 شرائح من اللازانيا بحيث تغطي قعر البايركس ثم توضع طبقة من خليط اللحم ثم 3 شرائح من الجبن بحيث تغطي البايركس ثم طبقة من اللازانيا (3 شرائح) ثم طبقة من خليط اللحم ثم شرائح الجبنة (3 شرائح) ثم توضع في فرن حرارته 200 س (400 ف) في الطبقة الوسطى من الفرن حوالي ثلث ساعة أو حتى تستوي المعكرونة و تذوب الجبنة.

----------


## كراميل

امممممممممممممممم شكلها مره تجنن فرات
  خلاص سوينها وجايه بيتكم
  ...
  طبق صينى    

 المقادير:

1 - 2 كيلو فلفل حلو الوان واخضر 2 - (3 -4 ) حبات جزر مقطعة بحجم عود الكبريت 
3 - علبة فطر معلبه (مشروم) 4 - 2 حبة بصل مقطعة جوانح متوسطة 5 - فنجان قهوة زيت الصويا 6 - فنجان قهوة دبس رمان 7 - نصف كيلو دجاج مقطع مكعبات 8 - 50 غرام زبدة 9 - عصير برتقاله 10 - (250 -350 ) غرام كاتشب بالإضافة الى ملعقة كبيرة رب البندورة بالاضافة الى القليل من الماء - والبهارات عبارة عن بهار، فلفل، زنجبيل مطحون .


الطريقة: 

يقطع الفلفل شرائح مع الجزر والبصل ويوضع على نار هادئة ثم يقلب الدجاج مع الزبدة على نار هادئة لوحدة حتى ينضج وبعد مضي 25 دقيقة يوضع الدجاج على خليط الفلفل ويضاف الفطر مع الصويا ودبس الرمان والكاتشب والبندورة ثم يوضع القليل من الماء حتى يغلي ثم تضاف البهارات ويكون جاهز ا بعد ذلك بنصف ساعة . يفضل اكله مع ارز ابيض مضاف اليه قليلا من الزنجبيل . وصحتين والف عافية جربيه ما بتندمي 
  كراميل

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

أفخاذ الدجاج .. 
... المقادير:

مقادير العجينة 
ثلاثة كاسات طحين 
بيضة 
ملعقتان حليب 
فنجال سكر مطحون 
ثلاثة ارباع الكاس زيت وماء 
ذرة ملح 
نصف ملعقة بكنج بودر 

مقادير الحشو ..


دجاج مسلوق ومقطع صغير 
بصل 
فلفل اخضر مقطع صغير 
جزر 
فاصوليا مقطع صغير 
شبنت مفروم 




الطريقة..

الطريقة للعجينة 


تخلط البيض و الزيت والسكر والحليب والماء مع بعض ثم نضيف الطحين والبكنج وتعجن جيدا 
وتكون عجينه صالحه للفرد وتترك لمدة نصف ساعة 


طريقة الحشوة ...

1-يحمر البصل والجزر والفاصوليا حتى ينضج ثم يضاف الدجاج والبهارات والملح 
ثم الفلفل والشبنت ويقلب ويضاف ملعقة جبن 



الطريقة ...


نفرد العجين ونقطعه مربعات ونحضر بطاطس مقشر ومقطع أصابع نضع على زاوية كل 
مربع إصبع بطاطس ونضع الحشوة بالوسط ونبد نلف العجينه على بعض بحيث تكون على شكل فخذ دجاجه وهكذا حتى تنتهي العجينه ثم نضعها في البيض و يوضع مع البيض قليل من الفانيلا ثم بالبقسماط مخلوط معه حبتان توست مطحون حتى يعطيها شكل وطعم لذيذ وطري ثم نقليها بالزيت 






وبالهناء والعافية ...

  فـ ــ ــــــــــ ـ روته..

----------


## كراميل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حـــلى الباونتي :
المـــقاديــر :
بسكويت شاي 
قشطة 
ملعقة صغيرة نسكافه في نصف كاس ماء 
8قطع باونتي 
الطــريقة :
نسيح الباونتي في الفرن حتى يسخن ثم نضعه في الخلاط ثم نضع عليه القشطة ونخلطه بالخلاط ثم نشرب البسكويت النسكافيه ويكون طبقتين ثم نضع الخلطة عليه ونبشر جزء من الباونتي ويوضع على الوجه ثم في الثلاجة . 
وبالهنا والشـــفا

----------


## دمعه حزن

مرحبا شباب وصبايا

انا اليوم جايبة لكم طبخه اتمنى تعجبكم

يعني الا بيحب السمك بتعجبه




المقادير:
سمكة هامور زنة *5.1‬ كيلو
ملعقتا أكل طحين مع رشة ملح
فص ثوم كبير
ثلاثة أرباع معلقة صغيرة مسحوق فلفل أسود
ربع ملعقة صغيرة مسحوق كزبرة جافة
نصف ملعقة صغيرة ملح
عصير نصف ليمونة
ملعقتان صغيرتان زيت زيتون
ملعقة صغيرة زيت زيتون لدهن صحن الفرن

لتحضير صلصلة الكزبرة:
ملعقتا أكل زيت زيتون
نصف كوب بصل مفروم
فص ثوم كبير مفروم
ملعقة صغيرة مسحوق كزبرة جافة (اختياري)
كوب ونصف كزبرة خضراء مفرومة ناعماً
كوبان ونصف ماء أو خلاصة سمك مصفاة
رشة مسحوق فلفل أسود
*٢‬-*٣‬ ملاعق أكل عصير ليمون، أو حسب الذوق
نصف ملعقة أكل زبدة (اختياري)

الطريقة:
تنظف السمكة وتدعك بقليل من الطحين الممزوج برشة ملح. تترك السمكة لبضع دقائق ثم تشطف بالماء البارد وتجفف بورق مطبخ نظيف. 
يدق الثوم مع الملح والبهارات وعصير الليمون ويمزج الخليط مع ملعقتين صغيرتين زيت زيتون ثم تدعك السمكة من الخارج والداخل بالخليط. 
توضع في صحن فرن مدهون بالزيت وتغطى برقائق البلاستيك وتترك لمدة ساعة أو تحفظ في الثلاجة لمدة3‬ ساعات. 
يحمى الفرن لدرجة *002‬مْ وتخبز السمكة بدون غطاء لمدة 10‬ دقائق. 
تخفف درجة حرارة الفرن إلى *081‬مْ. تغطى السمكة بإحكام برقائق الألمنيوم السميكة وتخبز في الفرن لمدة حتى تنضج (حوالي *53‬ - *04‬ دقيقة أو حسب حجم ونوع السمك المستخدم). 
لإعداد الصلصة يحمى الزيت في قدر صغير يقلب فيه البصل والثوم ويحمر البصل، تضاف الكزبرة وتقلب جيداً حتى تظهر رائحتها. يسقى الخليط بالماء أو خلاصة السمك وتقلب الصلصة حتى تغلى. 
تتبل بعصير الليمون والملح والفلفل حسب الذوق. تضاف الزبدة وتحرك حتى تختفي. 
تخرج السمكة من الفرن وتسقي بالتساوي بكوب من الصلصة. 
تقدم السمكة مع الخضراوات المطهوة بالبخار وباقي الصلصة وقطع وقطع الليمون.. 

ملاحظة:للمحافظة على لون الكزبرة زاهياً، يمكن تقليب ثلث مقدار الكزبرة مع البصل وإضافة الباقي مع الخلاصة.



وبألف صحة وعافية

----------


## كراميل

* امممممم ياسلام على السمك يمي يمي لذيذ

 ....



تشاينيز فوود /الطبق الصيني    

المقادير:

3 حبات فلفل اخضر حلو 
حبتين فلفل احمر حلو 
حبتين فلفل اصفر حلو 
4 حبات بصل كبيرة 
راس ثوم متوسط الحجم 
5 حبات جزر 
علبة فطر مشروم 
صويا صوص (مقدار فنجانين قهوة ) 
دجاج مسحب 
زنجبيل مطحون 
قليل من الفلفل الابيض 
قليل من الملح 
زيت للقلي 
قليل من الكاشو ان وجد او الكازوا او الكاجو وهو نوع من المكسرات 


الطريقة: 

1- نغسل الدجاج جيدا ونقطعه إلى قطع صغيرة ونضعه في وعاء ونضع فوقه الصويا صوص لمدة ساعتين على الأقل 
2- نقطع الخضار كلها بشكل طولي ونضعها في المقلاه لفتره بسيطة جدا وقبل ان تنقلي وتتحمر نرفعها عن النار ونضعها في المصفاة 
3- نقطع البصل والثوم بشكل طولي (شرحات) ايضا خاصة البصل ونضعهم قليلا في الزيت وقبل ان ينقلي نرفعهم عن النار . 
4- بعد مرور ساعتين على الدجاج أو اكثر نضع الدجاج مع الصوص في الطنجرة ونحركهم قليلا فنلاحظ انه سيستوي بسرعه كبيرة ونضع فوقه الزنجبيل والفلفل الابيض والملح حسب الرغبة 
5- نضع فوق الدجاج بقية الخضار والبصل والثوم والفطر وعلى نار هادئة نغطي الطنجرة ولمدة ربع ساعة تقريبا ثم نلاحظ انه نضج (ملاحظه الطعام الصيني لا تكون بهاراته كثيرة ولا الملح ولاينضج كثيرا يجب ان تبقى الخضار قريبة من لونها الطبيعي قبل الطهي وتقرش) 
6- يؤكل مع الارز المطهو جيدا المزين بالكاشو(الكاجيو) ان وجد 
والهناء والشفاء صحتين والف عافية 
كراميل*

----------


## ولايه

سلام
وني بعد جبت اليكم طبخه ايرانيه


                                                             من المطبخ الأيراني ..

الآش الايراني 
مقادير الخضرة :
3حزمة سلق
1 حزمة من ( بقل + بصل اخضر + حلبة + سبانخ + نعناع )
1 حزمة كبيرة من ( كزبرة + شبت )

مقادير البقوليات :
3 كوب هريس 
ثلث كوب من ( دال اسود + ماش + لوبة بيضاء )
علبة حمص جاهزة 

مقادير أخرى :كيلو لحم مع العظم مسلوق جيدا و يفتت 
2 بصل مقطع كبيرا 
نصف ملعقة صغيرة من ( فلفل اسود مطحون + كركم + كمون مطحون )
1 ملعقة صغيرة من (( بزار مخلوط + كزبرة مطحونة )
ملح حسب الرغبة 
5 حبات طماطم 
عصير ليمونتين 
5 حبات فلفل أخضر حار 

للتزيين : 

4 بصلات مفرومة تشوح في السمن مع رشة كركم , ثم يضاف 3 ملاعق نعناع مفروم و يرفع من على النار ) 


الطريقة :تنقع البقوليات من اليوم السابق( تنقع جميعها مع بعض ما عدا حب الهريس ينقع لوحده ) ثم يطهى الجميع مع ماء سلق اللحم ( استخدمي قدر البخار للسرعة ) 
الآن في قدر كبير قومي بتحمير البصلتان و اضيفي اللحم و البهارات و الفلفل الأخضر 
اضيفي الخضار بعد تنظيفها و فرمها فرما خشنا 
عندما تلين الخضار اضيفي البقوليات والمرق الناتج منه 
اضيفي الطماطم المفرومة 

يضاف ماء ساخن حتى التغطية و يترك على النار الهادئة لمدة 4 أو 5 ساعات مع تغطية القدر جيدا , و لا تنسي تقليبه مدة كل ربع ساعة 
عند الاستواء اضيفي الليمون و نصف كمية البصل المعد للزينة 
و اتركي ربع ساعة على النار ثم قدمي مع باقي البصل على الوجه 

...

ولايه

----------


## كراميل

[align=center]كيكة الشوكلاته



المقادير:

1.5كاس طحين -2/1كاس كاكاو بودره سادة (مر) - كاس وربع سكر - 4بيضات - 3/2كاس زيت -4 ملاعق كبيرة حليب بودرة - 3/2 كاس ماء - 2 ملعقة كبيرة بيكنج بودر.


الطريقة:

1.نخلط كل النواشف مع بعض وكل السوائل مع بعض 
2.نضع النواشف على السوائل ونخلط جيدا لمدة دقيقتين 
3.ندهن صينية فرن بالزيت ونرش قليلا من الطحين 
4.نصب الخليط ونتركه 5 دقائق يرتاح الى ان نسخن الفرن 
5.تدخل الفرن لمدة 35 دقيقة على نار هادئة 
6.بعد ان تبرد نخلط 2/1 علبة قشطة مع 2/1 علبة نستله المحلى ونغطي به الكيكه 
7.ناخذ 1 جلاكسي او فليك ويبشر على وجه الكيكه 
8.توضع في الثلاجه 
وبالعافيه [/align]

----------


## ولايه

سلام

منيو 13 مايو.....ممممممممم


اليوم ان شاء الله منيونا بيكون مميز . . 







السلطات:



سلطة الذرة والشمندر: 

المقادير:


علبة زبادي.
علبة لبنة.
كمية من : مخلل خيار ,ذرة ,شمندر. 
زيتون وسماق للزينة.


الطريقة:


نخلط علبة الزبادي مع 4 ملاعق من اللبنة لتحضير الصوص. 
نحضر طبق البايركس أو أى طبق شفاف ونضع كمية الذرة ونفرشها ثم نسكب عليها قليل من الصوص. 
بعدها نضع المخلل بعد تقطيعه ونضع قليل من الصوص عليه. 
ثم الشمندر بعد تقطيعه وكل كمية الصوص الباقية. 
نضع مواد التزين حسب الذوق وتوضع بالبراد إلى حين التقديم . 




متبل كوسا:


المقادير:

3 حبات كوسامسلوقه ومهروسه مقشره أو (يمكن استخدام اللب عندما نفرغ الكوسا وقت الحشي).
بصله صغيره مفرومه ناعم. 
فص من الثوم.
علبة لبن زبادي.
ملح.
فلفل اسود.
ليمون حسب الرغبة.
قرن من الفلفل الحار (اختياري يمكن الاستغناء عنه).
3ملاعق زيت زيتون.


الطريقة:


يقلى البصل في مقلاة مع ملعقتين من زيت الزيتونثم اضيفي الثوم وقلبي ثم اضيفي الكوسا المهروسه بعد ذلك نضيف الملح والفلفل الحار والفلفل الاسود ونقلب ثم يسكب هذا الخليط في فرامة البصل فنضيف اليه اللبن الزبادي ثم نسكب الخليط في صحن ونفرده زي متبل الحمص ونسكب عليه الملعقة المتبقيه من زيت الزيتون ويرش بالبقدونس الناعم وقطعتين من الليمون ويقدم ساخن او بارد.






الطبق الرئيسي:
اعواد الدجاج بالسفن اب!! "طبق غريب لكن لذيييييييذ و يستاهل التجربة"




المقادير:


6قطع من صدور الدجاج المخليه من العظام ومقطعة قطع صغيرة زي تبع الشوي.
2بيضه.
كوب بقسماط. 
ملح.
فلفل اسود. 
2فص ثوم مدقوق.
عصير ليمونه واحده صغيره.
كوب من السفن اب.
اعواد خشبيه تبع الشوي.


الطريقة:

نأخذ قطع الدجاج ونغسلها بالخل والماء لتخلص من الرائحه بعد ذلك نضع الدجاج في وعاء عميق ثم نضيف اليه الملح والفلفل الأسودوالثوم المدقوق وعصير الليمونه وكوب السفن أب ونخلط جيدا وتترك مدة ساعتين الى ثلاث ساعات.
بعد ذلك نقوم بإدخال قطع الدجاج في الأعواد الخشبيه بحيث تكون مناسبة للصاج الذي سوف تقومين بقلي الدجاج فيه.
ثم نخفق البيض ونضعه في صحن وننقلب الدجاج فيه من جميع الجهات بحيث تمسكي العود وتلفيه بشكل دائري في البيض ثم تخرجيه وتقلبيه بالبقسماط وهكذا مع بقية الأعواد الى الإنتهاء من الكميه ثم تضعي في صاج القليل من الزيت وقلي اعواد الدجاج منجميع الجهات الى ان يصبح لون البقسماط ذهبي توضع في طبق مفروش بالخس وتقدم للأكل وعلى فكره ما تاخذ وقت في القلي لإنها بسرعه حتنضج وذلك بسبب السفن والنقع الطويل. "يقدم مع الارز بالشعرية او الارز الابيض".







الحلووووووووووو:  


اسرع واسهل كيكة الشوكلاتة بصوص النوتللا والمكسرات ولذيذة جدا جدا:  


المقادير:

1- علبة خلطة الكيك الجاهزة الشوكلاته الغامقة فائقة الطراوة ( علالي أو بلسبري).

2-علبة نوتللا (الشوكلاتة كاسات بالبندق).

3- قيمر.

4- لوز أو بندق مكسر (للتزيين).



الطريقة :

1- حضري الكيكة في ماعون الكيك المفرغ من الوسط كما هو موضح على العلبة مع استبدال الماء بالحليب السائل لطعم الذ.

2- عند نضج الكيكة اخرجيها من الفرن ودعيها تبرد قليلا ثم قومي بقلبها.

3- ضعي النوتللا على النار و عندما يذوب ارفعيه من على النار وقومي بخلطه مع القيمر.

4- ضعي المكسرات على الصوص .

5- صبي الصوص على الكيكة وهو ساخن لكي يغطيها باكملها .




شراب اليوووووم:

عصير مع التانج.

المقادير :


4 ملاعق برتقال تنج
4 ملاعق خوخ ومشمش تانج.
2 ملعقه منجة تانج.
تفاحة مقشره ومقطعة.
موزة.
عصير 3برتقالات.
2م.ك حليب بودرة.
3كوب ماء.
مكعبات ثلج. 
سكر حسب الرغبه والافضل عسل.


الطريقة:


تخلط بالخلاط وتوضغ في اكواب التقديم.





طمنووووني . . . .  
ان شاء الله عجبكم المنيو؟!؟!؟!؟!



ولايه

----------


## أنت العزيز

[glow=FFFF99]المقادير: [/glow]

-دجاجة مقطعه 8 قطع 
2  حبه طماطم 
1 بصله كبيره
2 حبه فلفل اخضر حار 
1حبه فلفل بارد 
5 فصوص ثوم ((الي مايبي ثوم يلفق عاد  -  يجرب يحط بصل))
زنجبيل حسب الرغبه 
3 كوب روب 
1 فجان ليمون 
 2/1 فنجان زيت زيتون 


[glow=FFFF99]الطريقة: [/glow]
1- يقطع الدجاح الى 8 قطع مع اضافة البهارات. 
2- في (خلاطة العصير ) يوضع فيها جميع المقادير ما عدا الدجاح . 
3- يضاف الخليط الى الدجاج . 
4- يترك في الثلاجه يوم كامل ما يقارب 8 ساعات و ثم يشوي . 


بالهناء والشفاء
مع تحيات الناصر

----------


## أنت العزيز

شرائح الستيك 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المقادير:

3 اسنان ثوم 
فنجان قهوة ليمون 
فنجان قهوة لبن + كاسة ماء 
معلقتين طحين 
معلقتين خل 
بصل شرائح 
بطاطا شرائح 
جزر شرائح 



الطريقة: 

ضعي الثوم و الليمون و الخل و الطحين و اللبن و الماء في الخلاط و اخلطيه جيدا . 

وبالهناء والشفاء
اقلي شراح اللحم نصف استواء و ضعي عليها الجزر و البصل و البطاطا. 
اضيفي الخليط السابق 
ضعيها بالفرن لمدة ساعة على نار متوسطة ثم قدمي



[glint]الناصر[/glint]

----------


## دمعه حزن

البطاطس المحشوة بالدجاج والجبنة والفلفل



المقادير:

4 حبات بطاطس كبيرة الحجم , ملعقة زيت نباتي , كوب دجاج مطبوخ مفروم حوالي(150جم) , ربع حبة فلفل احمر مفرومة , ربع حبة فلفل اخضر مفرومة , مكعب مرقة ماجي مجفف , ثلث كوب مايونيز , 40جم زبدة مذابة , ملعقة ثوم محمر طازج مفروم , نصف كوب جبنة تشيدر مبشورة , رشة فلفل اسود(حسب الرغبة)


الطريقة:

تشطف حبات البطاطس جيدا وتجفف وتثقب بالشوكة. توضع البطاطس في صينية الشي,ثم تشوى في الفرن بحرارة متوسطة لمدة ساعة او حتى تصبح طرية. تقطع حبات البطاطس الى انصاف وتفرغ من الداخل مع الابقاء على جدار بسماكة 5سم تقريبا. توضع البطاطس على صينية الشواء وتطلى من الداخل بقليل من الزيت,ثم تشوى في فرن حار لمدة 10 دقائق. يهرس لب البطاطس المفرغ في وعاء ويضاف اليه لحم الدجاج والفلفل المفروم ومرقة ماجي والمايونيز والزبدة والثوم المحمر ثم تملا البطاطس بالحشوة بواسطة معلقة ويرش فوقها الجبنة الشيدر,ثم الفلفل (كمية بسيطة) ,تشوى ثانيا في فرن متوسط الحرارة لمدة 15 دقيقة او حتى تصبح بنية اللون قليلا.

وبألف صحة وعافية

----------


## دمعه حزن

كيكة الفستق



المقادير:

كوب سميد - 
كوب سكر ناعم - 
كوب فستق مطحون - 
علبة قشطة - 
نصف كوب زيت - 
بيضتان - 
ملعقتين شاي بيكنج باودر - 
ملعقة صغيرة فانيلا.


الطريقة:

نخلط جميع المقادير جيدا وتصب في صينية مدهونة وتدخل في الفرن تكون درجة حرارته متوسطة. 


وبالعافية

----------


## دمعه حزن

الشاورما العربيه



المقادير:

صدور دجاج مخليه حسب عدد أفراد الأسره 
خبز لبناني حسب عدد أفراد الأسرة 
بازلاء مجمده 
ثوم 
ملح و فلفل و بهار 
طحينه 
ليمون 



الطريقة:

لا تعتمد هذه الوصفه على المقادير بل على تذوق الطبق 
أولا في قليل من الزيت أضيفي كميه لا بأس بها من الثوم المطحون و حركي حتى يتغير لونه 
قطعي الدجاج الى قطع صغيره أو قومي بفرمه و اغسليه جيدا ثم أضيفيه الى الثوم و حركي. 
أضيفي البازلاء و الملح و الفلفل و البهار و غطيه حتى ينضج الدجاج . 
أخيرا ضعي كميه متوسطه من الطحينه و عصير الليمون بحيث يكون الطعم النهائي حامض نوعا ما .. 
معروف ان الخبز اللبناني عبارة عن طبقتين قومي بقطعها لإستخدام كل واحده على حدا.. 
خذي طبقه و ضعي فيها القليل من الحشوه و لفيها كما تلفي الفطائر الصينيه.. 
بعد الإنتهاء من الكميه ، ضعي في مقلاة القليل من الزيت و اقلي فيها الشاورما حتى تتحمر من الناحيتين و انشليها من الزيت و ضعيها في ورق نشاف ثم قدميها ساخنه .. 

و صحتين ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

كعكة شوكولاتة بالخلطة السرية



المقادير:

كاس دقيق 3بيضات كاس الا ربع سكر مطحون ملعقه كبيرة بيكنج بودر ملعقة صغيرة فانيليا نصف كاس زيت 1شكولاته فليك 3ملاعق كاكاو بودرة كاس الا ربع حليب سائل 


الطريقة:

1-نضع في خلاط الكيك او المضرب اليدوي السكر +الزيت +الفانيليا +الحليب +الكاكاو البودرة وتخلط جيدا ثم يؤخذ منها مقدار كاس الا ربع وتوضع جانبا 2-نضع البيض على الخليط المتبقي في الخلاط ويخلط جيدا 3-يخلط الدقيق مع البيكنج البودر بالملعقة ويضاف الى الخليط ويقلب جيدا 4-تدهن الصينية ويصب الخليط فيها وتخبزفي الفرن على نار وسط حتى تنتفخ وتتحمر 5- تخرج من الفرن وتخرم بالشوكة ويصب على الوجه الخليط الاول حتى يتخلل الكيكة جيدا ثم نرش بسكويت فليك على وجه الكيكة او اي شكولاته مبشورة 

وبالهنا والعافية

----------


## شجن

الشوربه البيضاء

المقااااااادير:

1/بصله مفرومه
2/دجاجه مقطعه صغيره
3/جزر مقطع حلقات
4/كوسه مقطعه حلقات
5/5ملاعق كبيره شوفان
6/4ملاعق كبيره حليب مجفف
7/ملح/شوي بهارات/زيت للحمس/ماء


الطريقه:
نحمس البصل مع شوي زيت الى ان يذبل ثم اضع عليه الدجاج المقطع
والملح والبهارات والماء واتركه يطبخ واضع عليه الكوسه والجزر ثم اخلط الحليب والشوفان بالخلاط الكهربائي واصبه على الباقي واتركه يطبخ الى ان تستوي (تصير مثل الشوربه)

وبالهناء والعافيه

----------


## شجن

سلطة الدجاج و الخضار 
4 شرائح توست اسمر او ابيض حسب الرغبة- 2/1 ك شرائح ملفوف- 2/1 ك شرائح ملفوف احمر- 3/1 ك شرائح فلفل اصفر- 3/1 ك شرائح فلفل برتقالي- 3/1 ك شرائح فلفل اخضر- 2 صدر دجاج فلية- 1 م خل- ملح- فلفل اسود- خس للزينة
الصلصة:
2 م عصير ليمون- 4/1 م ص سكر- 1 م زيت زيتون- 2 م روب/زبادي

الطريقة:
يقطع التوست على شكل دوائر بالقطاعة ثم يحمص بالفرن
يتبل الدجاج بالملح والفلفل الاسود والخل ثم يشوى في الفرن حتى النضج. يترك ليبرد ثم يقطع شرائح طولية
تخلط الخضار مع شرائح الدجاج
تخضر الصلصة بخلطها مع البعض , ثم تسكب على السلطة وتقدم مع التوست المحمص بطبق مزين بالخس

----------


## شجن

شوربة البطاطس والكراث 
المقادير:
ـ 5 ملاعق زبد ـ 4 أعراش كراث مقطعة لأجزاء صغيرة ـ نصف كيلو بطاطس مقشرة ومقطعة لأجزاء صغيرة ـ لتر من مرق الخضر ـ ملح وفلفل أسود ـ كوب متوسط من الحليب الكامل الدسم ـ كوب متوسط من الكريمة المنزوعة الدهن ـ حفنة ثوم معمر مفروم ـ حفنة بقدونس مفروم
طريقة التحضير:
1 ـ ذوبي الزبد في وعاء عميق، ثم اقلي فيه قطع الكراث غطي الوعـاء، ثم اتركـي المقادير على نار هادئة لمدة خمس دقائق 2 ـ أضيفي قطع البطاطس، وبعد مرور أربع دقائق إضافية أضيفي المرق والمـلح والفلفـل الأسود حسب الرغبة، ثم اتركي المقادير لتغلي خففي درجة حرارة الفرن، ثم استمري في الطبخ لمدة نصف ساعة إضافية 3 ـ اخلطي المقادير في الخلاط الكهربائي حتى تحصلي على سائل ناعم 4 ـ أعيديه مرة أخرى الى الوعاء، ثم أضيفي الحليب والكريمة والثوم المعمر والبقدونس والملح والفلفل الأسود حسب الرغبة، وبعد دقيقتين قدمي الشوربة ساخنة للضيوف

----------


## شجن

خبز التمر 
3 ك طحين اسمر منخول- 3 ك تمر منزوع النوى- 2 ك ماء ساخن- 2 م زيت- 1 م ص خميرة- 2/1 م ص يانسون ناعم
للزينة: سمسم

الطريقة:
يسكب الماء الساخن على التمر ثم يهرس بالشوكة حتى يذوب تماما أو يخلط بالخلاط الكهربائي, يصفى ويؤخذ مقدار 2 ك من عصير التمر
يخلط الطحين مع الخميرة واليانسون ثم يضاف له الزيت وعصير التمر ويعجن جيدا
تقسم الكرة الي 12 كرة وتوضع في صينية مدهونة ثم تغطى وتترك في مكان دافئ حتى يتضاعف حجمها
تشكل الكرات على هيئة اقراص ثم ترص في صينية مدهونة وترش بالسمسم وتخبز في فرن ساخن حتى تنضج

----------


## شجن

المكرونه المحشـــــوة

المقادير:
1باكيت مكرونه انبوبيه الشكل بطول 3:4سم واسعه الفوهه قليلا مسلوقه نصف سلق...

الحشو:
ثلاثه ارباع : 1كيلو مفروم 
1بصله متوسطة مبشورة 
1ملعقه صغيرة فلفل اسود مطحون حديثا

الصلصه:
2كوب عصير طماطم
1مكعب مرق الدجاج
1ملعقه صغيرة فلفل اسود مطحون 
ملح
1ملعقه كبيرة زبدة

التزين :
1ملعقه بقدونس مفري اوكزبرة مفرية

الطريقه:
1ـ يضاف البصل للحم المفروم ويتبل بالملح والفلفل ويعجن جيدا.
2ـ تحشى حبات المكرونه باللحم المفروم من جهتيها وتوضع في صينيه مدهونه.
3ـ يذاب مكعب مرق الدجاج في ملعقتي ماء مغلي ويضاف للطماطم مع الزبده.
4ـ يتبل عصير الطماطم بالملح والفلفل ويصب على المكرنه.
5ـ تغلف الصينيه بورق الالومنيوم وتوضع في فرن حار حتى تتشرب الطماطم.
6ـ ينزع ورق الالومنيوم وتترك الصينية في الفرن لمدة دقيقتين.
7ـ تخرج الصينيه من الفرن وتزين بالبقدونس وتقدم.
بالهنا والعافيه .

----------


## حنين

لكِ سيدتي


[align=center]إليكم بعض التعليمات الهامة لنجاح عملية الطبخ..وتعد هذه التعليمات من أسرار الطهي الناجح.....

حتى تتجنبي تكتل الطحين أثناء إعداد صلصة الباشميل 

استخدمي في التقليب شوكة طعام مثبتاً في طرفها ثمرة بطاطس نيئة مقشرة بدلاً من الملعقة الخشبية

إذاأردت الحصول على بطاطا مقلية غير ملتصقة

قومي بغسلها بالماء الفاتر بدلاً من الماء البارد لتتخاصي من النشأ الزائد

إعداد صلصة الباشميل في وقت مبكر

يؤدي إلى ظهور قشرة غير مرغوب فيها على سطحها ، ولتجنب ذلك ، يكفيك بعد الإنتهاء من إعدادها تغطيتها بورق الزبد

إذا حصلت على صلصة مملحة أكثر من اللازم 

يمكنك إضافة ملعقة من السكر البودرة ، للتخلص من هذا العيب واستخدام الصلصة رغم كل شيء



حتى لا تدمع عيناك 

ضعي البصل في قدر فيه ماء قبل تنظيفه لمدة نصف ساعة حتى لاتدمع عيناك عند تقطيعه أو ضعيه في الفريزر لمدة نصف ساعة .


طريقة سلق البيض المشروخ 

يمكنكِ تغليفه في ورق الألمنيوم "قصدير " ثم إسقاطه في الماء المغلي .أما إذا كان البيض سليم من الشروخ فيوضع في ماء فاتر عند سلقه حتى لا يتكسر . 

زيادة التوابل في الطعام 

في حالة زيادة كمية التوابل في الطعام يمكنكِ إضافة بعض من اللبن الزبادي فهو يساعد على إضعاف حدة طعم التوابل . 

طريقة تزيين الطبق بالفجل 

يشق الفجل بالطول بواسطة سكين إلى ما قبل قاعدته بقليل ثم ينقع بالماء البارد مدة نصف ساعة فينتفخ على شكل وردة . 

إذا بدأ الطعام بالأحتراق 

فغيري القدر مباشرة واتركي الأكل الموجود في اسفل القدر ثم ضعي عليه شريحة كاملة من الخبز العربي فهي تمتص الطعم والرائحة . 

طريقة التقليل من ملوحة الطعام

إذا كان الطعام مالح وهو مازال على النار فيمكنك تقشير بصله أو بطاطسه وتقطيعها مكعبات كبيره وغرسها في القدر وعند التقديم تزال فهما يمتصان الملح الزائد .



للحصول على أفضل حجم للكعك:

يجب حفظ المقادير في حرارة الغرفة مع تحضير الكعك في صينية الفرن الوسطى.

لتوزيع الزبيب والمكسرات وقطع الشيكولاته الصغيرة بالتساوي على العجين،: 

جففيها أو رشي عليها قليلاً من الطحين, مما يساعد على فصل هذه المكونات ومزجها بالعجين بشكل متساو، لكي لا ترسب عند الخبز.

للحفاظ على الدقيق لمدة أطول

احتفظي به في وعاء نظيف محكم الإغلاق في مكان بارد وجاف. يمكن الحفاظ على الدقيق الأبيض لمدة سنة تقريباً والدقيق الكامل لمدة 6 أشهر تقريباً. إذا رغبت بالاحتفاظ بالدقيق لوقت أطول خزّنيه في وعاء محكم الإغلاق داخل الثلاجة

لتحضير فطيرة حلوة: 

امسحي العجينة قليلاً بالماء أو الحليب أو القشدة ثم رشي عليها السكر

للحصول على قشرة فطيرة براقة ذهبية اللون 

امسحي العجينة بصفار البيض مع قليل من الماء أو الحليب قبل الطهي. هذا يعطي الفطيرة منظراً مصقولاً براقاً
عند تحضير معظم أنواع الفطائر والمعجنات, ابدأي عملية الخبز بدرجة حرارة عالية لمدة تتراوح بين 10-15 دقيقة, ثم تابعي خبزها على درجة حرارة منخفضة

للحصول على نكهة أفضل

رشي طبقة خفيفة من المكسرات المحمصة والمطحونة, أو الكيك الجاف أو الكعك المبروش على الفطائر والمعجنات, واضغطيها على العجينة بالجانب الخلفي من الملعقة قبل إضافة الحشوة

لتطرية قشرة الخبز ومنع تـفـتــتها

امسحيها بالزبدة المذوبة فور إخراج الخبز من الفرن



أتمنى لكم الاستفادة من هذه المعلومات........شاركونا بما لديكم..[/align]


منقول

----------


## حنين

[align=center]اذا احترق معك وجه الجاتوه‚ برديه بقطعة سلك جديدة من سلك الجلي بلطف حتى تذهب القشرة المحترقة‚ وعادة ما تكون رقيقة ولن ينكسر معك الجاتوه‚

اذا التصق الجاتوه في الوعاء‚ اعيديه الى الفرن لمدة ثلاث دقائق ثم اخرجيه واقلبيه بسرعة ودقي على قعره مرارا بكل لطف‚

اذا اردت طبخ الارز قبل الموعد للاحتفاظ به ساخنا مدة اطول ضعي قدر الازرق في قدر اكبر مليئة بالماء الدافئ وغطيه بمنشفة‚

تقطيع البيض المسلوق الى دوائر سهل جدا‚ اذا غمرت السكين في ماء ساخن جدا ثم قطعي‚ ولا تجففي السكين من الماء‚

احتفظي بالبصل الأخضر يانعا بأن تقطعي قسما من الاطراف الخضراء ثم ضعيه رأسا على عقب في مرطبان ماء كاف لتغطية جذوره‚ وغيري الماء كل يوم وسيبقى يانع الاخضرار‚[/align]

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center] طبق صحى لاطفالكم.. 






  المقادير:

كوب دقيق - كوب دقيق اسمر - 3/2 كوب شوفان - 3/1 كوب سكر بني - ملعقتين بيكنج بودره - 2/1 ملعقة ملح - بيضتين - 2/1 1 كوب حليب - ملعقتين كبيرتين زيت - زيت للقلي .


الطريقة:

اخلطي الدقيق + الشوفان + السكر + البكنج بودره + الملح اخلطي البيض + الحليب + الزيت جيدا بملعقة خشب اخلطي جميع المقادير مع بعض سخني جهاز الوفلز ثم زيتيه بقليل من الزيت ثم ضعي كمية من العجينة غطيه لمدة دقيقتين ثم تقدم بالفواكه والعسل .. 


  بالعافيه .. 


 فـ ــرات..[/align]

----------


## Kareme

[blink]يم يميييييي خساره ما عندي طبخه [/blink]

----------


## كراميل

[align=center]» سلطة قوس قزح


المقادير:

4 ك خس افرنجي 2 فليفلة صفراء متوسطة الحجم و منزوعة البذور مقطعة شرائح 1 و 1/2 ك ملفوف أحمر مقطع شرائح رقيقة 1 و 1/2 ك شرائح جزر طماطم صغيرة (بحجم الكرز) منصفة 1 خيارة كبيرة مقشرة و مفرومة 


الطريقة:

اعملي المقادير طبقات في وعاء زجاجي و قدميها بعد أن تضعي فوقها الصوص المفضل لديك وقت التحضير 15 دقيقة تقدم 6 حصص للحصة الواحدة (بدون الصوص) عدد الحريرات 46 حريرة عدد غرامات الدهون 0 الكالسيوم 44 ميلي غرام البروتين 2 غرام الألياف 3 غرام

كراميل[/align]

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]

فطيرة الدجاج بالكريمة


المقادير:

ـ علبة من عجينة باف بيستري مقطعة لشرائح ـ دجاجة واحدة ـ علبة فطر طازج ـ علبة قشدة ـ كوب جبن ـ نصف ملعقة زبد ربع ملعقة فلفل ابيض ـ نصف ملعقة ملح.

طريقة التحضير:

1 ـ اسلقي الدجاج، ثم انزعي منه العظم وقطعيه لقطع صغيرة 
2 ـ قطعي الفطر قطعا صغيرة وحمريه بالزبد على النار حتى يحمر، ثم اضيفي اليه الدجاج والملح والفلفل. 
3 ـ ارفعي الخليط عن النار واضيفي اليه الجبن والقشدة 
4 ـ رقي العجين وقسمي كل شريحة الى قطعتين. ثم احشيها بالخليط واقفليها 
5 ـ ضعيها في فرن بدرجة 180 لمدة 15 دقيقة، حتى تحمر ثم قدميها ساخنة للضيوف.

بالهناء والعافية

فـ ـ ـ رات..[/align]

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center] 

 الــمــقــاديــر 

8 صدور دجاج عجينة البيف باستري ملعقه صغيره من كلاً من ( ملح + فلفل اسود + كاري + زعفران + فلفل اسود + كمون + ملح ليمون ) 2 ملعقة طعام خل 2 ملعقة طعام عصير ليمون 1 ملعقة صغيره بشر ليمون 1 كأس جبنه شيدر مقطعه مكعبات 


 


الـــطــــريــقـــة 

اخلطي مقادير التوابل مع عصير وبشر الليمون والخل وقطعي الدجاج لقطع صغيره وضعيها في الخليط واحفظيها في الثلاجه لمدة ساعتين حتى تكتسب الطعم والنكهه ثم تخرج من الثلاجه وتشوح على النار في قليل من الزيت حتى تنضج وتترك لتبرد . سخّني الفرن ، افردي العجينة ؛ وقسميها إلى مثلثات . قومي بوضع قطعة الدجاج في بداية الجزء العريض وضعي فوقها قطعه جبن ولفيها مثل السويسرول بحيث تظهر اطراف الدجاجه ( لابد ان تكون الدجاجه اكبر حجما من حجم مثلثات العجين ) . رصيها في صينيه مدهونه واخبزيها في الفرن من 10 إلى 12 دقيقة او حتى تنضج . ولمزيد من الإقتراحات : جبن تشادر مع البصل الأخضر ، جبن تشيدر ومرتديلا أو جبن بارميسان بالبصل المقلي اوالفلافل المقلّية و الخس و هكذا..... 


وصحتين وهنااااااا 

فـــــ ـ ـ رات:D:D[/align]

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]

المقادير:

1- معكرونة فيتوشيني ( تشبه الاسباجيتي ولكنها عريضة ) - 
2- القليل من زيت الزيتون - 
3- مشروم (حوالي 12 حبة ) - 
4- فصين ثوم - 
5- كوب حليب 
6- كوب جبن كرفت سائل - 
7- كريمة (Doble Cream) - 
8- مجموعة أعشاب عطرية (اوريجانو ، ريحان ) -


الطريقة: 

1- تسلق المعكرونة وتوضع جانبا . 
2- نضع الزيت في وعاء على نار هادئة، يضاف الثوم ويقلب ، ومن ثم ترش الاعشاب على الثوم والزيت 
3- نضيف الحليب و الكريمة و الجبن في نفس الوعاء ونقلب 
4- أخيرا نضيف المعكرونة على جميع المقادير وتقلب وتقدم ساخنة . 

وبالهناء والشفاء  

فــــ ـ ـ رات:D:D[/align]

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]


سبرنغ رول بقشطة الخفق
المقادير:

عجينة سبرنغ رول من الحجم الصغير- 
ربع حبة ملفوف او كرنب - 
بصلة واحده - 
حبتين جزر متوسطة الحجم - 
ملح - ملح صيني او اجينوموتو - فلفل أسود - توابل البيتزا (اوريغانو) - قليل من الزنجبيل المبشور 
علبة كبيرة قشطة خفق(WEPING CREAM) 


الطريقة: 

يشوح البصل في قليل من الزيت الى أن يصبح لونه أصفر# ثم يوضع عليه الملفوف والجزر ويضع عليه الملح والملح الصيني والفلفل الأسود والزنجبيل المبشور الى أن تذبل المقادير قليلا # تقسم كل عجينة سبرينغ رول الي نصفين وتحشى وتلف كالأصابع الرفيعة بدون قفل أطرافها وجوانبها ثم ترص فى صينية بايركس وتغمر بقشطة الخفق ويرش عليها الأوريغانو # ثم توضع فى فرن حار حتى تغلى قليلا # ثم تؤكل وهي ساخنة # وبالهناء والعافية 

فــــ ـ رات:D:D[/align]

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]

شرائح السمك المشوي على الطريقة العراقية


 المقادير:

شرائح سمك السلمون (فيليه) على حسب الكمية - 
ملح الليمون - 
بهارات السمك - او اى بهارات لديك 
بودرة الثوم (ثوم مطحون) - 
ملح - 
زبدة - 



الطريقة: 

أضيفي الملح إلى السمك 
أمسحي الزبدة على جميع أطراف السمك 
ثم أضيفي ملح الليمون او الملح العادى 
ومن ثم بودرة الثوم. 
و أخيرا أضيفي البهارات. 
أتركي الخلطة لمدة لا تقل عن 3 ساعات في الثلاجة. 
ثم ضعيها في الفرن لمدة 45 دقيقة وتقدم مزينه بكل ما تريدين وتقدم مع الرز والخضروات او بدون الرز وتكون كوجبة عشاء 
و بالهناء والشفاء 


فـــ رات:D:D[/align]

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]


السمك المشوي بالبارميزان مع الباستا

 المقادير:

وقت التحضير : 20 دقيقة وقت الطهي : 20 دقيقة - 1/3 ك جبنة بارميزان خالية من الدسم مبشورة - 1 م. ص دقيق كل الاستعمالات - 3 أغصان زعتر مطحونة بدون الأعواد - 4 (كل واحدة 6 أونصة) فيليه سمك أبيض - 1 باكيت اسباكيتي رفيعة - 1 بصلة صفراء مفرومة - 1 ك مشروم مقطع أنصاف - 1 ك بصل أخضر مقطع شرائح رفيعة - 2 فص ثوم مدقوق - 1/8 م.ص ملح - 1/8 م.ص فلفل أسود


الطريقة: 

- حمّي الفرن إلى درجة حرارة 350 فهرنهايت - ضعي الجبنة و الدقيق و الزعتر في كيس بلاستيكي , ضعي فيليه السمك كل واحدة على حدا بالكيس و خضيه بلطافة لتتغطى بالمزيج , و بعد ذلك تخلصي من المزيج الذي بالكيس ضعي الفيليه بصينية فرن لها منصب معدني اخبزيها ل 20 دقيقة تقريبا اطهي الباستا حسب التعليمات الموجودة على العلبة - سخني مقلاة كبيرة لا تلصق على نار فوق الوسط أضيفي البصل بنوعيه و المشروم و الثوم و اطهيها مع التحريك باستمرار حتى يطرى البصل و رشي الملح و الفلفل اسكبي الباستا في الأطباق و رتبي السمك فوقها ثم أضيفي خليط المشروم فوق السمك زيني الأسماك بالزعتر الطازج حسب الرغبة - تقدم 4 حصص عدد الحريرات لكل حصة : 310 


فــ ـ ـ رات:D:D[/align]

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]


آيس كريــــــــــــــم..

المقادير:

- 4 صفار بيضات + فانيلا 
- 3 أكواب حليب سائل 
- كوب كريمة طازجة (( للخفق)) 
- كوب سكر 


الطريقة: 

1 - يوضع صفار البيض في وعاء ويخفق جيداَ بخلاط الكيك ،ثم يوضع في قدر ويوضع عليه السكر،والحليب ،والفانيلا ويرفع على النار مع التقليب المستمر حتى يتجانس. 
2 - يوضع الخليط في الثلاجة حتى يبرد. 
3 - تخلط الكريمة بخلاط الكيك لمدة ((5 دقائق)). 
4 - نخرج الخليط من الثلاجة بعد أن برد تماماَ وويوضع عليه الكريمة المخفوقة ، ثم يخلط بخلاط الكيك إلى أن يتجانس وبعد ذلك يوضع في الفريزر ويقلب كل ساعة إلى أن يجمد. 
5 - وأخيراَ يوضع في الصحن المعد أو بسكويت الآيس كريم ويجمل بشكولاته أو حلويات الزينة أواللوز المبشور 


وبالهنــــــــــاء والعافيـــــــــــة

  فـــــــرات..D:D[/align]

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]

تشيز كيك كاكاو

المقادير:

2 علبه قيمر 
نصف كوب سكر 
1 علبة حليب ( حجم صغير كامل الدسم ) 
1 كيس جيلاتين يذوب بكوب صغير ماء دافىء 
6 قطع جبن كيري 
16 قطعه بسكويت 
1 علبة كيك جاهز بنكهة الكاكاو 
صلصه الشوكولاته( تباع بالجمعيه نفس الصوص الذي يوضع فوق الايس كريم ) 




الطريقة: 

1- يقطع الكيك شرائح متساويه ويرص في قالب الكيك ويضغط قليلا براحه اليد حتى يتساوى السطح0 
2- تخلط جميع المقادير السابقه ماعدا صلصه الكاكاو بالخلاط جيدا ثم يصب الخليط فوق الكيك 0 
3- يوضع بالفريزر حتى يتماسك الخليط 0 
يخرج من الفريزر ويصب فوقه صلصه الكاكاو ويقدم بالعافيه  

فـــــــ رات: D:D[/align]

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]


سلطة الدجاج و الخضار

المقادير:

4- شرائح توست الساوردو الأسمر- او اى توست اسمر 
2/1 كوب شرائح لهانة بيضاء ( ملفوف ) - 
2/1 كوب شرائح لهانة حمراء او ملفوف - 
3/1 كوب شرائح فلفل أصفر ( بارد ) - 
3/1 كوب شرائح فلفل برتقالي ( بارد ) - 
3/1 كوب شرائح فلفل أحمر ( بارد ) - 
2- فيليه صدر دجاج - 
1- ملعقة أكل خل - 
ملح , فلفل أسود - 
خس للزينة - 
الصلصة :- 
2- ملعقة أكل عصير ليمون - 
4/1 ملعقة صغيرة سكر- 
1- ملعقة أكل زيت زيتون - 
2- ملعقة أكل روب او زبادى - 
ملح -


الطريقة: 

- يقطع التوست على شكل وردات ثم يحمص بالفرن . 
- يتبل الدجاج بالملح , الفلفل الأسود , و الخل ثم يشوي في الفرن حتى ينضج , يترك حتى يبرد ثم يقطع شرائح طولية . 
- تخلط الخضار جميعها مع شرائح الدجاج . 
- تحضر الصلصة و ذلك بخلط جميع مقاديرها , ثم تسكب على السلطة و تقدم مع التوست المحمص بطبق مزين بالخس .
بالهناء والعافيه  

فــــ رات:D:D[/align]

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center][img]http://poetofdream.***********/chickenking_big.jpg[/img] 

دجــاج المـلوك

 1 المقادير 


- 2 ملعقة كبيرة زيت
1 حبة بصل (مفرومة)
نصف كلغ شرائح فيليه دجاج (مقطعة)
2 عود كرفس (مقطع)
2 حبة جزر (مقطعة)
نصف كوب شرائح فطر (مشروم)
نصف حبة فلفل أحمر حلو (مقطعة إلى شرائح طويله)
2 مكعب مرقة الدجاج ماجي
2 ملعقة كبيرة ماسترد
1 قشطة نستله
لوز للتزيين (مبشور) حسب الرغبه



الطريقه 

1 الطريقه 



يسخن الزيت ثم يضاف إليه البصل ويقلب فيه جيدا لمدة 5 دقائق. 

يضاف الدجاج للبصل ويقلّب جيدا حتى يصبح لونه بنيا. 

يضاف الكرفس والجزر والفطر والفلفل الأحمر ومكعبا مرقة ماجي لخليط الدجاج وتترك جميعا لمدة دقيقتين. 

يغطى وعاء الطهي المحتوي على خليط الدجاج والخضار ويترك على نار هادئة لمدة 5 دقائق. 

يضاف الماسترد ويحرك جيدا مع خليط الدجاج والخضار. 

تضاف قشطة نستله لخليط الدجاج والخضار وتحرك جيدا. 

يرفع الخليط عن النار ويسكب في طبق التقديم. 

يمكن تزيين الطبق بقليل من اللوز المبشور ويقدم ساخنا مع الأرز.  

بالهناء والعافيه 

فــ ـ ـ رات:D:D[/align]

----------


## دمعه حزن

مرحبااا

اليوم جبت لكم  بوظه على حليب



المقادير:

حليب سائل لتر او 6 اكواب حليب - 
كريما 2 كوب - 
سكر بودره 2كوب - 
ملعقة فانيليا - 
صفار 6 بيضات .


الطريقة:

الطريقه سهله بس تحتاج انتباه 
نخلط الحليب و الفانليا ونضعهم على نار حتى درجة الغليان وبعدها نتركهم لمدة عشر دقائق 
في الوقت هذا نخلط صفار البيض والسكر حتى يذوب السكر ونصبه على الحليب مع التحريك المستمر ونرجعه مره ثانيه على النار وتكون النار هادئه جدا ومع التحريك المستمر ودون الوصول الى درجة الغليان ولا خسر تكوينه وبيكون مثل شكل الكستر والمهلبيه ونطفى النار عليه ونتركه يبرد وبعدها نضيف الكريما مع الخلط جيدا ويصب في وعاء البلاستيكي ويترك في الثلاجه حتى اليوم الثاني 

وممكن استعمال اي نكه اخرى مثل الكاكاو والفواكه المقطعه اواي نكهه

بالهناء والعافية

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

يم يمي روعــــــــــة يشهي والله

يعطيـــــــكِ العافيــــــــة

لؤلؤة البحر

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[size=5][font=Comic Sans MS][align=center]

فطيرة الدجاج بالكريمة


المقادير:

ـ علبة من عجينة باف بيستري مقطعة لشرائح ـ دجاجة واحدة ـ علبة فطر طازج ـ علبة قشدة ـ كوب جبن ـ نصف ملعقة زبد ربع ملعقة فلفل ابيض ـ نصف ملعقة ملح.

طريقة التحضير:

1 ـ اسلقي الدجاج، ثم انزعي منه العظم وقطعيه لقطع صغيرة 
2 ـ قطعي الفطر قطعا صغيرة وحمريه بالزبد على النار حتى يحمر، ثم اضيفي اليه الدجاج والملح والفلفل. 
3 ـ ارفعي الخليط عن النار واضيفي اليه الجبن والقشدة 
4 ـ رقي العجين وقسمي كل شريحة الى قطعتين. ثم احشيها بالخليط واقفليها 
5 ـ ضعيها في فرن بدرجة 180 لمدة 15 دقيقة، حتى تحمر ثم قدميها ساخنة للضيوف.

لؤلؤة البحر

----------


## دمعه حزن

شكلها حلوه

تسلمي لنا يالؤلؤة 

الله يعطيك ألف عافيه

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## دمعه حزن

آيس كريم بالبسكويت



المقادير:

1- كيس بسكويت سادة ( بدون كريم) - 
2- علبة قشطة - 
3-علبة حليب مركز- 
4-علبة كريم دريم ويب ( بودرة) - 
5-علبة كريم كراميل ( البودرة فقط) - 
6- عدد2 ملعقة كبيرة سكر عادي 
7-عدد 2ملعقة كبيرة نسكافيه + كوب ماء + ملعقه كبيرة سكر مخلوطين مع بعض .


الطريقة:

- تخلط المقادير من 2 إلى 6 مع بعض وتضرب بمضرب البيض إلى أن يغلظ القوام حوالــــي 3-4 دقائق وتتكون كريمة كثيفة ، ثم توضع بالثلاجة . 
-تجهز صينية مستطيلة وتغمس قطعة بسكويتة في المقدار 7 وترص طبقة كاملة من البسكويت ثم نضع طبقة كريمة ثم طبقة بسكويت والأخيرة تكون طبقة كريمة ويسوى السطح وتوضع بالفريزر مدة خمس ساعات على الأقل ثم تقطع وتقدم في الأيام الحارة 

وبالهناء والشفاء

----------


## فارس الأحلام

مشكورين الأخت "شجون ، دمعة حزن" على المأكولات اللذيذة

تحياتي
همس الخيال

----------


## عاشق العباس

يم يمي روعــــــــــة يشهي والله

يعطيـــــــكِ العافيــــــــة
عاشق العباس

----------


## دمعه حزن

قطع الكيك بالكاكاو وجوز الهند..

المقادير:

علبة كيك سارالي بالفانيليا- 3أرباع كأس حليب سائل-3ملاعق كاكاو بودر كادبري - قشطة - جوز هند محموس(الأشقر)يباع جاهز. 



الطريقة:

الطريقة :يخلط الحليب مع الكاكاومع القشطةويوضع على النار حتلى يغلي ثم يترك ليبرد. 
يقطع الكيك الى شرائح وكل شريحه الى اربع اجزاء بالعرض 
ثم يغمس الكيك بخليط الكاكاو السابق ثم نضع عليه جوز الهند الاشقرويوضع في الثلاجة حتى يبرد ثم يقدم مع القهوة ..


جدا سهل ولذيذ..
وبالعافية

----------


## المومياءة

شكرا موسوعة كاملة  و الوصفات دقيقة

----------


## المومياءة

و هاي الطبخة 
شوربة الخضار 
المقادير 
1صدر دجاج مفروم 
2بطاطا صغير ـــ 2كوسا ـــ 2 جزر 
1ملعقة شاي ملح 
2ملعقة أكل دقيق
1بصل مفروم 
3ملعقة اكل حليب بودرة 
1حبة ماجي
ربع اصبع زبدة 
8كاسات ماء 

طريقة العمل :

ـ تذوب الزبدة ويوضع عليها البصل ويحمس ثم يوضع الدجاج والماء ويترك حتى يغلي ويضاف الملح .
ـ يضاف الماجي والخضار المقطعة قطع صغيرة ويترك حتى ينضج .
ـ تضاف الخضار والدجاج في الخلاط باضافة الحليب والدقيق .
ـ يعاد للقدر مع الملح والبهار حتى يثخن ..

شوربة الجزر 

المقادير :

خمس جزرات
حبة بطاطس
ثلثي كأس زبدة
مكعب ماجي
عدد 6 كاسات ماء
الطريقة :
يقشر الجزر ويقطع قطع كبيرة
يوضع الجزر مع الزبدة على النار
يضاف الماء ثم البطاطس المقطعة
يترك الخليط على النار لمدة ساعتين حتى ينضج الجزر
تطحن الخلطة في خلاط العصير حتى تصبح ناعمة
توضع على نار هادئة حتى وقت التقديم

----------


## دمعه حزن

*بسكويت بالشوكولاتة*


المقادير
4 بيضات - 
1 كوب سكر- 
1 كوب زبدة سائحة- 
1 كوب كاكاو- 
1 كوب جور الهند المبروش - 
1 كوب بسكويت مجروش - 
بشر ليمون أو فانيليا. 
الطريقة
تخلط جميع المقادير في الخلاط ثم يضاف البسكوت حتى تتكون عجينة متماسكة وتلف على هيئة اسطوانة وتوضع في الفريزر ثم تقطع وتزين وتقدم.... وصحتين ....

----------


## اوتار فاطمه



----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكورين اخواني جهووود رائعة 
الله يعطيكم العافيه 
تحياتي

----------


## أناشيد المطر

يسلــــمو

----------


## king of love

تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العاااافيه

----------

